# Duyuru > Gündem >  YSK'nın yanıtları

## bozok

*YSK'nın yanıtları yetersiz*

*14 Ağustos 2007* 

*Yalçın BAYER*
*[email protected]* 




*HUKUKüU eski bir milletvekili dostumuz YSK Başkanı Muammer Aydın'ın geçen hafta yaptığı açıklamayı yetersiz buluyor. Seçim sonuçlarının bilgisayar ortamında değiştirildiği iddialarının ötesinde bir şey söylüyor.*


*İlk önce seçimlerle ilgili bazı verileri ortaya koyuyor:*

*"2002 tarihli seçimler esnasında resmen açıklanan seçmen sayısı: 41.407.000; 2004 yerel seçimlerinde seçmen sayısı 43.550.000?e yükseldi; TüİK tarafından açıklanan 2002-2007 tarihi itibarı ile yeni seçmen sayısı 4.437.000; 2007 tarihinde olması gereken yeni toplam seçmen sayısı: 45.844.000; YSK?ca 2007 seçimleri için açıklanan geçerli seçmen sayısı 42.553.000; aradaki 3.291.000 seçmen, mükerrer seçmen olarak ortaya çıkıyor."*

*(Eski CHP Milletvekili Bülent Tanla, Leyla Tavşanoğlu söyleşisi 17.7.2007, Cumhuriyet)*

*"Rakamlar böyle olmasına rağmen; seçimlerden kısa bir süre önce YSK, gayriresmi bir şekilde, bir nevi el altından açıklama yaparak, 1.300.000 mükerrer seçmen tespit edildiğini ve bunların silindiğini açıklamıştır."*
*(Hürriyet Gazetesi 10.05.2007).* 

*Bu verilerle, basındaki tartışmalar örtüşüyor mu?* 

*Hukukçu eski vekil, "hayır" diyerek şöyle konuşuyor:*

*"YSK'nın bu tasarrufuna göre 1.991.00 seçmenin akıbeti belirsiz hale gelmektedir.*

*22 Temmuz seçiminde seçmen sayısı ve oyların dağılımı konusunda basında bazı yazılar yayınlanması üzerine Yeni şafak'ın müstear adlı yazarı Taha Kıvanç, YSK'nın yaptığı mükerrer seçmen silme operasyonu ile ilgili olarak 8.8.2007 tarihli yazısında savunmaya girip, bu işlemin çok doğru bir işlem olduğunu ve bu işlem ile ilgili olarak "geçmişte birileri tarafından, oradan oraya kaydırılarak oy kullandırılan hayalet seçmenlerin ortadan kayboluverdiği" iddiasında bulunmaktadır.*

*İddiaya göre geçmiş seçimlerde, YSK'nın 22 Temmuz seçimlerden hemen önce sildiği yaklaşık 3.500.000 "hayalet seçmen" oradan oraya kaydırılarak oy kullandırılmış ve seçim sonuçları etkilenmiş olmasına rağmen, bu operasyon ile, bu tehlike ortadan kaldırılmış olmaktadır ve seçimlere hile karıştırıldığı iddiası aynı nedenle ortaya atılmaktadır.*

*TAHKİKE MUHTAü*

*YSK Başkanı ve görevli savcıların bu yazıyı ihbar kabul ederek derhal bu kaydırma operasyonlarının kimler tarafından ve hangi seçimlerde nasıl yapıldığı konusunda bu iddiayı ortaya atan Taha Kıvanç'ın ifadesine başvurarak tahkikata girişmeleri gerekir.*

*Bu iddia, bugün Türkiye'nin gündemindeki en önemli iddialardan biridir ve acilen tahkike muhtaçtır.* 

*YSK Başkanı Muammer Aydın önceki gün yaptığı basın açıklamasında hiçbir tartışmalı konuya cevap vermemiş ve bütün şüpheleri muallakta bırakmıştır. Bu durumda cevaplanması gereken gerçek sorular şunlar olmalıdır.*

*YANIT GEREKİYOR*

*2007 genel seçimleri itibarı ile; silinen mükerrer seçmen sayısı ne kadardır? Bu seçmenler hangi nedenler ile silinmişlerdir? Bu silinen mükerrer seçmenler 2002 genel ve 2004 mahalli seçimlerinde hangi sandıklarda oy kullanmışlardır? Bu sandıkların seçim sonuçları nasıl açıklanmıştır?*

*2002-2004-2007 tarihleri arasında seçmen kütüklerine ilave olan yeni seçmen sayıları ve bu yıllar itibarı ile silinen mükerrer seçmen sayıları ne kadardır??*

*YSK, bu sorulara cevap verirken, Taha Kıvanç, mükerrer seçmenlerin, geçmiş seçimlerde kaydırılarak oy kullandırıldığı ve bu işlemi yapanlarca seçim sonuçlarının etkilendiği iddiası ile ilgili bir açıklamayı ivedilikle yapmak zorundadır. Ve dahi bu "seçmen silme operasyonu'nu, bu iddiadaki nedenleri ortadan kaldırmak yani 'hayalet seçmenler'in birileri tarafından (kim olduğunu da bu yazara sorarak) seçimlerin sonuçlarını etkilemelerini önlemek amacı ile yapılıp yapılmadığını da yukarıdaki sorular ile birlikte acilen cevaplamak kanuni yükümlülüğü altındadır."*

*Evet, ilginç bir tartışma. Görev nihai merci olan YSK'dadır ve böyle bir "hile" söz konusu ise iş cumhuriyetin savcılarına düşmektedir."*

----------


## bozok

*İşte belgesi

Yalçın BAYER
[email protected] 


17 Ağustos 2007*  


*KAMUOYUNDA, seçim sonuçlarının ğşaibeliğ  olduğu yolundaki iddia ve duyumlar hÃ¡lÃ¡ sürüyor.* 

*Buna ilişkin İzmirğden postaya verilmiş, sadece bir seçim bölgesinden 6 sandık sonucunu içeren belgeler var.


İlki sandık tutanakları; altını parti temsilcileri imzalamış.

Diğeri YSKğnın elinde olmasına karşın ilan etmediği bilgisayar tutanakları.

İzmir 2. bölgeyi içeren Karşıyaka ilçesinin*  *1182, 1315, 2127, 2180, 2401, 3233* *sandık tutanaklarına ve YSKğya girilen oyların karşılaştırılmasında ilginç çarpıcı sonuçlar çıkıyor.*

*YSK listesinde AKPğye oy kayması olduğu; CHP ve MHPğnin oylarının ise düştüğü görülüyor.*

*1182 Noğlu sandık: İP 4, CHP 203, HYP 6, üDP 2, GP 16, DP 9, MHP 28, AKP 2.*

* (YSKğnın bilgisayarına girdiği sonuçlarda AKPğnin oyu 2ğden 8ğe çıkartılmış.)* 

*1315 Noğlu sandık: İP 1, CHP 204, HYP 1, GP 2, DP 21, LDP 3, MHP 31, AKP 20.*

* (MHPğnin oyu 31ğden 23ğe; CHPğnin oyu 204ğten 201ğe indirilmiş. Hiç oyu olmayan BTP 1 olmuş. İPğnin 1 oyu sıfırlanmış. HYPğnin 1 oyu 2ğye çıkmış. DPğnin 21 oyu 18ğe düşürülmüş. Sandıkta hiç oyu olmayan üDP YSKğda 2 olmuş.) * 

*2127 Noğlu sandık: SP 1, İP 1, CHP 159, GP 17, DP 13, MHP 27, AKP 49, TKP 1, bağımsız 3.*

* (MHPğnin oyu 27ğden sıfırlanmış.)* 

*ğBOMBA SANDIKğ*

*2180 Noğlu sandık: SP 2, İP 1, CHP 131, HYP 4, üDP 3, GP 15, DP 5, LDP 12, MHP 50, AKP 1.*

* (YSK listesinde AKPğnin oyu 1ğden 74ğe çıkartılmış; CHPğnin oyu 131ğden 94ğe, MHPğnin oyu 50ğden 30ğa indirilmiş. GPğnin 15 olan oyu 6ğya düşürülmüş. HYPğnin 4 olan oyu 2 olmuş. İPğnin 1 olan oyu 2ğye yükseltilmiş. SPğnin 2 olan oyu 1ğe düşürülmüş. BTPğnin 0 olan oyu 1ğe yükselmiş. ATPğnin 0 olan oyu 1ğe çıkarılmış. DPğnin 5 olan oyu 3ğe indirilmiş. LDPğnin 12 olan oyu sıfırlanmış. GPğnin 15 olan oyu 6ğya indirilmiş.) * 
*2401 Noğlu sandık: ATP 2, BTP 2, İP 5, CHP 108, üDP 1, GP 15, DP 4, LDP 2, MHP 20, AKP 62, TKP 1, bağımsız 18.*

* (LDPğnin 2 oyu 1 olmuş; MHPğnin 20 oyu sıfırlanmış.)* 

*3233 Noğlu sandık: ATP 5, BTP 1, SP 7, İP 2, CHP 46, HYP 2, GP 23, DP 8, MHP 38, AKP 135, bağımsız 5.*

* (AKPğnin oyu 135ğten 145ğe yükselirken; CHPğnin oyu 46ğdan 38ğe, ATPğnin oyu 5ğten 3ğe düşmüş, BTPğnin oyu 1ğden sıfırlanmış, İPğnin oyu da 2ğden 1ğe düşmüş.) * 

*Yani bu durumda 6 sandıkta YSK kayıtlarına AKPğnin 89 oy fazla olarak geçerken, MHP 75, CHP 48 ve LDP de 13 eksik oy almış oluyor.*

*YSK Başkanı Muammer Aydın, tartışmaları konulara girmiyor. ğHayalet seçmenğ  kimdir, savcılıklar ne düşünmektedir, YSKğnın yanıtları yetersizğ (14.8.2007) başlıklı yazımız hÃ¡lÃ¡ yanıt bekliyor.*

----------


## bozok

*Bill Gates, Mernis ve 'yürüyen oylar...' 

Abdullah üZDOĞAN / YENİüAĞ 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 20/08/2007 

Yalçın Bayer, önemli bir habere imza attı geçen hafta. İzmirğde, 3 sandıktan çıkan sonuçlarla bilgisyar girdilerini karşılaştırdı ve belgeleriyle ğoyların değişiminiğ ortaya koydu.*

Yüksek Seçim Kurulu ise halen sandık bazında çıkan oyları açıklamıyor.

Oysa ki, aynı YSK, oy atma süresi bitiminden yarım saat sonra seçim sonuçlarını açıklama becerisi göstermişti.

Dünkü Yeniçağğda, Kadıköyğden 3 sandıkta 170 oyun AKP hanesine transferine dair bir iddia yer aldı.

Doğrusu, seçimin ertesi gününden itibaren *ğoyların yer değiştirmesiğile*  ilgili varsayımlar dillendirilmeye başlanmıştı, ben de bu olay karşısında: *ğO kadar oyu değiştirecek bir organizasyon kurdularsa helal olsunğ*  demiştim. Tabii benim helal etmemle bitmiyor, oy sahiplerinin de helal etmesi gerekiyor. YSK halen susuyor.

Eldeki verileri, sandık sonuçlarını tek tek açıklamak yerine susuyor.
25 Temmuz günü, seçimden 3 gün sonra, Haberbu.com yazarı Fatma Sibel Yüksek, Ankarağdan köşesine *ğBir milletin dijital yoldan teslim alınışığ*  başlıklı bir yazı geçmişti.

Ondan özür diliyorum bu vesileyle. Yazıyı ilk okuduğumda acıyla yazılmış, ortadaki durumun garabetini açıklamaya, anlam yüklemeye çalışan bir yazı olduğunu düşünmüştüm.

Meğer değilmiş. üok doğru bir şüpheyi dile getirmiş Yüksek.
*ğBill Gatesğe teslim edilmiş bir ğdijital devletğ*  ortamında benden, YSKğnın oy verme işleminden on dakika sonra açıklamaya başladığı rakamlara inanmamı istiyorlar.. İnanmıyorum!ğdiye başlıyordu yazısına Yüksek. 

2003 yılında Mernis Projesiğnin basın açıklamasını izlerken yaşadığı duyguları şöyle aktarıyordu: 

*ğ2003 yılında, Bayındırlık Bakanlığığnın avlusunda 81 ilin katıldığı büyük bir fuar düzenlendi.. Genç AKP hükümetinin ilk icraatlarından birisi olan MERNİS projesi, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından burada açıklandı. Radikal gazetesinin muhabiri olarak izlediğim bu olayı heyecanla yazdım.. Bütün kimlik bilgileri bir sistemde toplanacak, artık pasaport için ayrı, ehliyet için ayrı kuyruklara girilmeyecekti. Bir adet vatandaşlık numarası ile devletle olan bütün resmi işlerinizi halledecektiniz.. ğDevrim niteliğindeki bu proje ile ğhantal devletğ  tarihe karışıyordu..*  

*31 Ocak 2005..*

Bu kez Ankara Hilton Oteliğnin balo salonundayız.. *ğ Dahi ve zengin ğ*  Bill Gates, Başbakan Erdoğanğın konuğu olarak geldiği Başkentğte Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin tüm veri tabanını Microsoftğa devreden projeye imza attı... 

Yine heyecanlı haberler yazdık.. Bill Gates gibi bir dünya devinin Türkiyeğye gösterdiği teveccühten pek memnun kaldık.. Devletin tüm verilerini, emperyalizmin en önemli kalelerinden birine bir imza ile teslim etmekte beis görmedik.. Artık öyle tozlu arşivlerde belge aramaya gerek kalmayacaktı. Kamunun bütün arşivleri, aynı ağ üzerinden birbirine bağlanacak, bir düğmeye basarak istediğimiz veriye ulaşacaktık. Bu mutluluğu, bu modernliği Bill Gatesğe ve Tayyip Erdoğanğa borçluyduk! 

*ğTeknolojiğ deyince, ğe-devletğ deyince, ğsanal alemğ deyince akan sular duruyordu!ğ*

*Ve işte en can alıcı yeri yazının: 

ğAradan bir kaç yıl geçtiğinde bu ğteknolojik devrimğ  denilen şeyin, bir ülkeyi savaşsız-kansız teslim almanın en kestirme yolu olduğunu görmeye başladık.. MERNİS projesi mi? Kötü niyetli bir yönetim, bir düğmeye basarak milyonlarca vatandaşın nüfus bilgileri ile oynayabilir...*  

Bir sabah kalkarım ki Fatma Sibel olan ismim, atıyorum *ğArşalus Sibelğ* olarak değişmiş! *(ğSibelğ*de sorun yok da.. *ğFatmağ*  biraz fazla *ğmilli ve diniğ* kaçıyor..) 

Sonra bir bakarım ki, bu değiştirilen veriler, *ğ Türkiyeğde 20 milyon Ermeni var! ğ*  tezine kaynaklık ediyor..

Orhan Pamuk çıkmış, *ğİnanmayan nüfus kayıtlarına baksın!ğ* diye demeçler veriyor... 

*ğHepimiz Ermeniyizğ* yani (!)

Tabii hemen itiraz ederim.. *ğNüfus kütüğümü çıkarın kardeşim!ğ* diye ortalığı birbirine katarım.. ğ *ğNüfus kütüğüğ* hani şu Osmanlığdan beri bodrumlarda saklanan, küflü, kara kaplı, el yazması koca defterler var ya.. İşte onlar... 

*ğArşalus Hanım, kusura bakmayın ama, e-devletğe geçildiği için, fareler daha fazla cirit atmasın diye biz o kütükleri imha ettik!ğ*

üyle mi? Koşarım, Tapu Kadastro Genel Müdürlüğüğne... *ğTapu tahrir belgelerini çıkarın kardeşim!*  

*ğO-hoo! Arşalus Hanım, siz çok geç kalmışsınız..Tapu tahrir belgeleri imha edileli yıllar oldu..*ğ 

*ğNiye?ğ,* *ğEee, e-devletğe geçtik ya.. Fareler kemirmesin diye şeyettiydik.. Ama siz merak etmeyin! Nüfus bilgileriniz bilgisayarda, microsoft garantili! Bakın, ğArşalus Sibelğ diye geçiyorsunuz burada.ğ???!!!!!*  

*Gülmeyin, gülmeyin...*

Daha biz devletin altının nasıl oyulduğunun, hafızasının nasıl boşaltıldığının, bütün kurumlarının hiç hissettirmeden nasıl teslim alındığının farkında değiliz... 
şimdi, Bill Gatesğe teslim edilmiş böyle bir *ğdijital devletğ* ortamında, benden, Yüksek Seçim Kuruluğnun oy verme işleminin bitiminden 10 dakika sonra açıklamaya başladığı rakamlara inanmamı istiyorlar... 

üocuk yaşta zorla fuhuşa sürüklenmiş zavallı bir kadının adaylığına engel koyan, ama hapishanedeki bölücünün Meclis Başkanlık Divanığna geçip oturmasını seyreden YSKğya inanmamı istiyorlar... İnanmıyorum!

Ey Türk milleti! Seni Orta Asyağnın steplerine geri göndermelerine çok az kaldı.. Bir kaç yıl sonra kendini, Issık Gölüğnün kıyısında kımız içip, kopuz çalarken bulabilirsin.. İstanbulğun güzelliklerini de torunlarına anlatırsın artık... Giderken, benim gibi *ğTürkleşmiş*ğ, asimile olmuş, *ğkanı bozukğ* bir üerkesği de yanınıza almayı unutmayın...ğ diyor Yüksek.

Tabii bu, 600 bin kişinin oyunu alıp bağımsız vekil olmayı amaçlayanların, sandıktan çıkan 200 tanecik oylarıyla ilgili *ğbenimkini de çaldılarğ* diye kendisini ortaya atmasını gerektirmiyor.

Olsa olsa o kendinden çalmıştır. Alışıktır...

----------


## bozok

Bazı sorular

*Can Ataklı 
[email protected] 
22.08.2007*  

*Yüksek Seçim Kurulu Nuh diyor peygamber demiyor. Yapacağı iş çok basit. Rastgele seçilmiş 30 tane sandık sonucunun tutanağını getirecek, medya önünde bilgisayarı açacak ğİşte bakın sandıklar bunlar, bir fark var mı siz görünğ  diyecek, mesele kapanacak.

Ama YSK buna yanaşmıyor. Nedendir bilinmez. şayia da büyüyor.

Bu arada MHP Egeğdeki 6 ilde, Karadenizğde ve İç Anadoluğda kendi çapında araştırma başlatmış. Sonuçları yakında belli olacakmış.

Bu arada aklıma takılan başka sorular var, ürneğin YSKğnın bu seçim sonuçlarını bilgisayarla bildireceği önceden açıklanmamıştı. Herkes seçim akşamı bu gerçeği öğrendi. Peki bu bilgisayar programını kim yazdı? Güvenlik derecesi nedir? Bölgelerde sonuç girilen bilgisayarlar dış taarruza açık mıdır değil midir? Kullanılan on line sistem silahlı kuvvetlere mi aittir?

YSK artık bu sorulara da cevap vermek durumunda. Aksi takdirde bu vebalin altından kalkması mümkün olamaz.

*

----------


## bozok

*AKPğnin 681 oyu nasıl 1553 oldu

Yalçın BAYER
[email protected] 

22 Ağustos 2007*

*GEüEN cuma günü ğİşte belgesiğ  diye İzmir 2. bölgeden (Karşıyaka) gelen 6 sandık tutanağında, oy sayılarının AKP lehine değiştirildiğini gündeme getirmiştik.

şimdi de aynı bölgeden elimize gelen yeni ğşokğ  belgeleri açıklıyoruz.*

Yeni 20 sandık tutanağının tümünde AKP lehinde, CHP ve MHP aleyhinde oylamalar yapılmış. ürneğin, ilgili 16 sandıkta AKPğnin oy toplamı gerçekte 681 iken, Yüksek Seçim Kurulu bilgisayardaki rakam ise 1553 olarak gözüküyor. Yani AKPğye 872 oy ilave edilmiş (iki katından daha fazla).

CHP ile değişiklik yapıldığı görülen 11 sandık tutanağında CHPğnin gerçek oyunun 1818 iken; YSKğnın bilgisayar sonuçlarında bu rakam 844 olarak gözüküyor. Yani 1818 oydan toplam 974 oy düşürülmüş oluyor.

MHPğnin ise 11 sandıktaki toplam 362 oyu, 210ğa indirilmiş; yani 152 oyu çalınmış.

Elimizdeki belgelere dayanarak köşemizde aktardığımız yazıdan sonra CHP ve MHPğnin hareketlendiği dikkat çekiyor.

*MHP: HIRSIZLAR ADALET üNüNE üIKARTILSIN*

CHP Genel Merkeziğnde Algan Hacaloğlu ve Atilla Kartğın bir çalışma yaptıkları belirtilirken, MHP İzmir İl Başkanı Musavat Dervişoğlu da dün eldeki belgeleri bir basın toplantısıyla gündeme aktardı. Dervişoğlu, İzmirğdeki 41 sandıkta AKPÂ«ye 1397 oyun fazla yazıldığını, MHPÂ«nin 290, CHPÂ«nin ise 847 oyunun eksiltildiğini açıkladı. Torbalı, üiğli, Konak, Balçova, Güzelbahçe, Bornova ve Buca ilçelerinde belgeleri elde bulunan tutanaklara göre CHP ve MHPğye dönük oy indirimleri yapılarak, AKPğye fazla oy yazıldığını, ayrıca dört mükerrer tutanak tespit ettiklerini bildiren Dervişoğlu, "Oy hırsızlığını kim yapıyorsa, arkasında kim varsa taşıdığı sıfat ne olursa olsun adalet önüne çıkartılmalıdır" diyor.

*İşte 2. belge*

2044 Noğlu sandık: AKP 19ğdan 55ğe çıkarılmış.

2110 Noğlu sandık; AKP 34ğten 57ğye çıkarılmış, CHP 141ğden 123ğe düşürülmüş.

2199 Noğlu sandık: AKP 72ğden 127ğye çıkarılmış, CHP 125ğten 10ğa düşürülmüş.

2233 Noğlu sandık: AKP 17ğden 101ğe çıkarılmış, CHP 185ğden 77ğye düşürülmüş.

2282 Noğlu sandık: AKP 17ğden 118ğe çıkarılmış, CHP 185ğten 90ğa; MHP 32ğden 21ğe düşürülmüş.

2290 Noğlu sandık: AKP 59ğdan 69ğa çıkarılmış; CHP 143ğten 111ğe; MHP 34ğden 30ğa düşürülmüş.

2293 Noğlu sandık: AKP 17ğden 90ğa çıkarılmış, CHP 183ğten 108ğe düşürülmüş.

2297 Noğlu sandık: AKP 50ğden 78ğe çıkarılmış; CHP 148ğden 101ğe düşürülmüş.

2345 Noğlu sandık: MHP 42ğden 4ğe düşürülmüş.

2353 Noğlu sandık: AKP 27ğden 145ğe çıkarılmış, CHP 164ğten 42ğye; MHP 22ğden 16ğya düşürülmüş.

2359 Noğlu sandık: AKP 68ğden 105ğe çıkarılmış.

2362 Noğlu sandık: AKP 28ğden 56ğya çıkarılmış; CHP 192ğden 39ğa; MHP 27ğden 22ğye düşürülmüş.

2365 Noğlu sandık: AKP 38ğden 64ğe çıkarılmış, CHP 175ğten 94ğe; MHP 25ğten 13ğe düşürülmüş.

2373 Noğlu sandık; MHP 46ğdan 10ğa düşürülmüş.

2396 Noğlu sandık: AKP 23ğten 134ğe çıkartılmış, CHP 167ğden 56ğya düşürülmüş.

3086 Noğlu sandık; AKP 117ğden 126ğya çıkarılmış, MHP 28ğden 25ğe düşürülmüş.

3109 Noğlu sandık: AKP 135ğten 150ğye çıkarılmış, MHP 38ğden 30ğa düşürülmüş.

3182 Noğlu sandık: AKP 92ğden 162ğye çıkarılmış, MHP 33ğten 23ğe düşürülmüş.

3195 Noğlu sandık: AKP 66ğdan 68ğe çıkarılmış, CHP 110ğdan 108ğe düşürülmüş.

3269 Noğlu sandık: AKP 102ğden 150ğye çıkartılmış, MHP 35ğten 17ğye düşürülmüş.

*CHPğnin oyları İPğye aktarıldı*

İSTANBUL 1. bölgeden (Kadıköy) CHP 9. sıra adayı olan Prof. Mustafa Zengin "Galiba 300-350 oyla kazanamadım" diyor. Geçen cuma günkü ğoy kaymalarınağ ilişkin belgelere dayalı yazımızdan sonra Kadıköy 1. çevredeki belgeleri incelemiş... şunları söylüyor: "3325 sayılı sandık tutanağında CHPğye verildiği görülen 94 oyun, birleştirme tutanağında 53ğe indirildiğini ve indirilen oy sayısının, sandık tutanağında 71 olan AKP hanesine kaydırılarak 117 olarak yazıldığı; 3329 sayılı sandık tutanağında ise CHPğye verilen 90 oyun tamamı birleştirme tutanağında İPğye yazılarak, CHPğye sıfır yazıldığı; 3338 sayılı sandıkta da aynı işlemin yapılarak 29 olan oyumuzun sıfırlanarak İPğye 29 olarak kaydedildiğini; 4215 sayılı sandıkta 157 olan oyumuzun da İP sütununa 157 olarak kaydettiklerini... Bunları gören biri olarak, bırakınız insan olmayı bir seçmen olarak ne düşünmeliyim? ülkemizin bu en korunaklı (en azından seçim açısından) yöresinde bu tür hileleri yapanların, özellikle altında bir *ğhakimğ* imzalı bu tutanakların hiçbir anlam ifade etmediğini, ülkemizin başka korunaklı(!) yörelerinde neler yapabildiğini düşünmek korkunç, üzücü ve düşündürücü değil midir? Ama bizleri yaralayan partimizin bu konudaki duyarsız, umursamaz tavrıdır. Galiba onlar durumlarından memnundur veya umarsızlardır. İkisi de acıdır ve düşündürücüdür. 

*Prof. Dr. Mustafa ZENGİN*

----------


## bozok

Okus fokus oylar

*Yalçın BAYER
[email protected] 
23 Ağustos 2007*




*İZMİRğden başlayıp İstanbulğa da sıçrayan bazı seçmen sandık tutanaklarındaki oyların YSKğnın bilgisayar sisteminde AKPğnin lehine, CHP ve MHPğnin aleyhine olarak işlenmesi ile ilgili belgeye dayalı ğgerçeklerğ büyük yankı uyandırmaya devam ediyor.

Yüzlerce okurumuz "Bu inanılmaz bir okus fokusdur",  "Partiler neden harekete geçmiyor", "YSK neden susuyor" diyorlar. 

Uzatmadan bugünkü köşemizi bu tepkilere ayırıyoruz:*

*Belgeler iddia değil ğgerçekğ*

SüYLEDİKLERİM bir iddia değil gerçektir. MHP olarak seçimden çok önce bu gibi durumlardan şüphelendiğimiz için hazırlıklarımızı yapmıştık. İzmirğdeki 8510 sandıktan 6827 sandığın tutanakları elimizde... 47 sandık tutanakları ile resmi YSK listesinin karşılaştırılmasında AKPğye 1413 fazla, 222 eksik oy yazılmış. CHPğye fazladan yazılan 367 oy var; eksik yazılan da 1120... MHPğnin 65 fazlası, 395 eksiği var. Bunun hesabının sorulması lazım. Ortada bir çete olayı var. Bu tutanakların fotokopilerini Genel Merkezimize ve Devlet Denetleme Kurulu araştırma yapabilir düşüncesiyle Cumhurbaşkanlığına gönderdim. Vurgun ve soygun hortumculuğundan sonra oy hırsızlığı ile milli iradenin üzerine gölge düşürülmek istenmektedir. Biz bu gölgenin kaldırılmasını istiyoruz.

*Musavat DERVİşOĞLU

MHP İzmir İl başkanı

şüpheli bir durum*

DüNKü yazınızda çok önemli bir şeyi ortaya koyuyorsunuz, aslında ben dahil pek çok kişinin şüphelendiği bir durum bu... Ama anlamakta güçlük çekiyorum bu çok büyük bir skandal ve neden sadece siz yazıyorsunuz. Bu neden gazetelerde en büyük manşet olarak yer almıyor. Bizler bu kadar çaresiz mi kaldık?

*Erdal ERKUT

Demokrat geçinenler nerede*

SANDIK tutanakları ve YSKğnın farklı sonuçlar açıklaması çok vahim. En vahimi ise muhalefetin de bu sonuçları kabullenmiş olması. Oy çalıntısı söylentisi dahi Türkiyeğyi ayağa kaldırmalı. Demokrat geçinenlerle demokrasiyi ağızlarında sakız gibi çiğneyenler nerde? Prof. Dr. Mustafa Zengin durumu özetlemiş. Ama bu yolsuzlukları ifşa etmeye devam edin. Belki birileri, bir gün ğtitreyipğ kendine gelir! Biz Avrupalı Türklere de umarım ve nihayet bulunduğumuz ülkede seçme imkanı tanır, mevcut parlamento. Siz de sesimiz olun lütfen! 

*Mustafa üZTAş-BERLİN

Meşruiyet sorunu doğmaz mı*

NİüİN başka kimse konunun üzerine gitmiyor? CHP ve MHP uyuyor mu? Seçmen olarak bizler susup sesimiz çıkarmayacak mıyız? Benim oyumu nasıl çalarlar? Eğer yazılanlar kanıtlayabiliyorlarsa YSK bunu nasıl savunacak? %47 ye nasıl inanacağız? Bir meşruiyet sorunu doğmayacak mı? 

*İsmail CİN*

İZMİRLİ bir seçmen olarak oyumun geçersiz olduğu inancındayım. Hiç bir şekilde benim (ya da İzmirğli bir çok insanın) seçme özgürlüğü dikkate alınmamış hissindeyim. Yani ben bir vatandaş olarak dikkate alınmadım.

*Derya DALGIü K.

Hani hukuk*

22 temmuz seçimlerinin hemen sonrasında ilk tepkim "sandıkları değiştirdiler" oldu. Yakın çevrem "Bu kadar hayal kurma olur mu hiç" dediler. Ama ben bugüne kadar birileri bulacak ve yazacak diye bekledim. İşte o gün geldi. Alıştılar seçim sandıklarıyla analarının çeyiz sandığı gibi oynamaya.... Biz zavallı vatandaş oy kullanacağız onlar okus pokus. Hukuk nerde yalvarırım bağırın, çağırın, yazın, çizin... Bir şeyler yapın. şu an yerimde duramıyorum.

*şebnem üZYER*

%53ğten çok fazla olduğumuza inanan bir TC vatandaşı ve okur olarak bu konuyu ülkemizin menfaati için ne yapılması gerektiğini bilen yerlere cumhurbaşkanı seçilmeden önce duyurmanızı ve bu konunun üstünün örtülmesine izin vermemenizi çoğunluk adına diliyorum. Bizim Cumhurbaşkanımız (!) yani %53 ve üzerinin Cumhurbaşkanı seçilinceye kadar kanunun birşeyler yapmasını bekliyoruz 

*Sabiha EGELİ*

EVET gerçekten korkunç bir şey, eğer doğruysa bütün bunlar ki bence doğru görünüyor ve hala bunların karşısında bir tepkisizlik varsa insanoğlunun ahlak anlayışı değişmiştir. Neden insanoğlu dedim? Bushğun gelişi de oldukça şaibeliydi ve birşey olmadı.

*Murat AKüAKAYA*

*Muhalefet kendine gelsin ilgilensin*

LüTFEN bunun ucunu bırakmayın. üünkü bizler hala şoktayız; AKP nasıl bu kadar oy aldı diye. üstelik inanamadığım bazı şeyler daha var. Seçimin erken saatlerde açıklanması gibi... ABDğde bile bu kadar çabuk sonuca gidilmez. İnanamıyorum. Bir tezgah var hazırlanmış olabilir. Muhalefetin nutku tutuldu belki şimdi biraz kendilerine gelir de ilgilenirler. 

*Semiramis YALüIN*

*YSK sessiz*

VATANDAş olarak ne yapabiliriz, bunu bilmiyoruz. Gördüğüm kadarıyla YSK bu konuda sessizliğini sürdürüyor. Lütfen ülke tarihinin kaderini değiştirecek olan bu sahtekarlığa duyarsız kalan vatandaşlar için de bir yazı yazın. Sizin gibi değerli yazarlar çok önemli görevler üstlenmektedirler. Hep birlikte bu yükün altından kalkalım.

*Nazan TUĞCU-DATüA*

*ğNitelikli devleti dolandırma eylemiğ*

BEN bir okur ve %53ğten çok fazla olduğumuza inanan bir TC vatandaşı olarak bu konuyu ülkemizin menfaati için ne yapılması gerektiğini bilen yerlere cumhurbaşkanı seçilmeden önce duyurmanızı ve bu konunun üstünün örtülmesine izin vermemenizi çoğunluk adına diliyorum. Bizim Cumhurbaşkanımız(!) yani %53 ve üzerinin Cumhurbaşkanı seçilinceye kadar kanunun birşeyler yapmasını bekliyoruz 

*Sabiha EGELİ*

SANDIKLARDA oynanan bu oyuna ben; *ğNitelikli Devleti Dolandırma Eylemiğ* adını verdim. 

CHP ve MHP aldırış etmeyebilir; bir gün gelir onlara bu halk faturayı keser! Bu olayı araştıracak, kesin belgelere bağlayacak kurum kimdir? Lütfen bıkmadan, usanmadan yazmaya devam edin; belki bir gün uyananlar çoğalır.

*Erkan YUKARIOĞLU*

----------


## bozok

Sandık-Bilgisayar Arasında Hokus Pokus mu?  

*Cüneyt ARCAYüREK
23 Ağustos 2007 Perşembe

AKP iktidarının elbette üzerinde durmadığı, durulmasına karşı çıkacağı, ancak 22 Temmuz seçimlerinde iktidar partisinin yüzde 47 dolayında oy aldığının ilan edildiği günden beri, sürekli irdelenip konuşulan "bir sorun" yavaş yavaş gün ışığına çıkıyor.*


*Seçim sonuçları şaşkınlık yarattı. AKP'nin türlü olanakları, dinsel duyguları seferber ederek seçimden az farkla iktidarını koruması olasılığına şans tanıyanlar bile, iktidarın her alandaki çabalarına karşın yüzde 47 oya nasıl ulaşabildiğini anlamakta ve anlatmakta zorluk çekiyorlar.

Bir okurum, "Tek Perdelik Bir Oyun: Seçimler!"  başlığı altında yazdığı 14 Ağustos 2007 tarihli mektubunda AKP'nin yüzde 47 oya nasıl ulaştığını değerlendiriyor ve şunları yazıyor:

"...Yarım saatte 41.5 milyon oyu saydılar, tasnif ettiler ve saat 18.00'de sonuçları ilan ettiler. Sandık bazında seçim sonuçlarını sizlerden sakladılar, hala da gizlemekteler. Ya bir sandık görevlisi bu sonuçları kendi sandığının zabıtları ile karşılaştırırsa diye... Ya bir aklı evvel tüm sandık oylarını alt alta koyup toplayıverirse diye...

Böylece, yetkililere, halka, sade vatandaşa denetim olanaklarını ortadan kaldırdılar.

Bilgisayar hacker'larının varlığını kimsenin bilmediğini sanarak, teknolojilerinin, Amerika'yı bile geride bıraktığı safsatasını yaydılar.

Bütün bunları kim düzenledi, kim planladı? Kim bu sonuçları ayarladı?

2002 seçimlerinde, bir köydeki, birkaç yüz oyun kaybı nedeni ile Siirt'te seçim yenileterek Tayyip Erdoğan'ı milletvekili yapmaktan, aynı seçimlerde 3.3 milyon sahte oy bulunduğunu itiraf etmek zorunda kalmaktan sorumlu YSK...

22 Temmuz, tüm ülke sathında sahnelenen bir oyundan başka bir şey değildi ki...

Oyların yüzde 46.5'ini AKP'nin alacağı çok önceden tespit edilmişti bile...  Yüzde 50'yi aşamadılar, durumlar ayan beyan ortaya çıkar diye, ama yüzde 33'lerde kalmayı da doğru bulmadılar.

Millet oyuna saygılı olan bilcümle aydının, muhalifin sesleri kısılsın diye...

Yüzde 46.5 oyu milletin verdiğini sananların suskunluğunun farkında değil misiniz?

Artık kimse konuşamaz oldu...

MHP'nin sesi soluğu kesildi, CHP zaten yoktu, iyice silindi...

Millet, serzeniş falan da ortadan kalktı.

Oysa The Economist, 22 Temmuz'dan önce seçim sonuçlarını ilan etmişti bile, hem de AKP'nin alacağı oy miktarını bilerek...

İşte size demokrasi... Buyurun demokratik ülkenin değerli demokrat evlatları. Buyurun ve demokrasinizi tepe tepe kullanın... Seçtikleriniz (!) hayırlara vesile olsun..."
***

Bu mektup üankaya-Ankara'dan postaya verilmiş; 20 Ağustos 2007 tarihinde MHP İzmir İl Başkanı Musavvat Dervişoğlu İzmir'de sandıklardan çıkan oyların bilgisayara AKP lehine fazla sayıda, ama CHP ve MHP oylarını düşük gösterir biçimde geçirildiğini öne sürdü.

İl Başkanı; "MHP İzmir İl Başkanlığı'nın kent genelinde 41 sandıkta parti temsilcilerinin imzaladığı sandık tutanakları ile bilgisayara girilen kayıtlar arasında iktidar partisi lehine hile yapıldığını" savunuyor.

ürneğin İzmir 2. bölgede bulunan Karşıyaka'da 21 sandıkta yapılan incelemede AKP'ye 941 oy fazla yazıldığını söylüyor.

Elde bulunan tutanaklara göre İzmir'in Torbalı, üiğli, Konak, Balçova, Güzelbahçe, Bornova ve Buca ilçelerinde CHP ve MHP'ye dönük oylarda "indirimler" yapıldığı anlaşılıyor.

Bazı illerde milletvekilliklerinin ufak farklarla kaybedildiğine dikkat çeken Dervişoğlu, "bu farklılıkların ülke genelinde olduğunu" özenle belirtiyor. (İl başkanının bu saptaması önemli; zira, örneğin Ankara'da 1. bölgede CHP oylarını çarpan bir bağımsızın aldığı bir avuç oyla CHP'ye bir milletvekiline mal oldu).

****

Dün (21 Ağustos 2007) Hürriyet'te Yeter Söz Milletin köşesinde Yalçın Bayer , sandıktan çıkan oylarla bilgisayara giren oylar arasındaki farkları, rakamları sandık sandık vererek belgeledi.

Bir diğer sandık-bilgisayar oyunuyla İstanbul 1. bölgede (Kadıköy) CHP 9. sıra adayı olan Prof. Mustafa Zengin'in, CHP oyları İP'ye yazılarak 300-350 oyla seçimi yitirdiğini aynı sütun ortaya koyuyor.

Bu bilgiler neyi gösteriyor? Sandık-bilgisayar arasında post-modern hokus pokusu mu?

***

Kısa süre önce, seçimlerde "bazı oyunlardan"  söz açan söylentiler, söylemleri Yüksek Seçim Kurulu Başkanı Muammer Aydın kesin bir dille yalanladı.

16 Ağustos 2007'deki konuyla ilgili demecinde, "Elinde en ufak somut kanıtı olan gelsin bize versin, ne gerekiyorsa onu yapacağız. Seçim sonuçları sağlıklı ve dürüst şekilde alındı" dedi.

üyle mi? İşte açıklanan kimi sonuçlar. Daha geniş, yurt düzeyinde araştırma, soruşturma yapma olanağı... YSK'ye düşmüyor mu?

Kimi sonuçlar kimi illerde milletvekili sayılarını etkileyecek düzeyde çıkması olasılığı doğarsa:

YSK, sandık-bilgisayar arasındaki hokus pokusları saptayarak ulusal iradeyi temize çıkararak gerekeni yapma zorunda ve görevinde değil mi?*

----------


## bozok

AKP lehine yüzde 10, CHP aleyhine yüzde 12... 

*Mustafa Mutlu 
[email protected] 
24.08.2007*  

*Her gün sadece biz yazarlara en az 3-5 çelişkili sandık sonucu geliyor...

İddialar oldukça ilginç: Sandık başkanlarının elinde birer kopyası bulunan sonuçlarla, YSKğnın internet sitesinde yer alan sonuçlar taban tabana zıt!

Arkadaşımız Hale Gönültaşğa konuşan CHPğnin hukukçu kurmaylarından Atilla Kart, ğAKP lehine yüzde 10, CHP aleyhine de yüzde 12ğlere ulaşan bir değişiklik olduğu yönünde ön tahminimiz varğ  diyor... 

Ama Yüksek Seçim Kurulu her nedense, çok ciddi bir hal alan bu iddiaları hala görmezden geliyor; sandık kayıtlarıyla internet sitesindeki kayıtların tutmamasının nedeninini açıklayamıyor...


***

Acaba seçim sonuçlarını yüzde 100ğe varan bir doğrulukla bilen kamuoyu araştırma şirketlerinin uzmanları, ğbirbirleriyle tutmayanğ bu rakamlar konusunda ne düşünüyor?*

----------


## bozok

Kuşkudan kurtulmak için

*Oktay EKşİ
[email protected] 
24 Ağustos 2007*

*SON seçimde hangi sandıkta ne sonuç alındığına ilişkin bilgiler Yüksek Seçim Kurulu (YSK) tarafından internette yayımlandı. Ama "Sonuçlarla oynandı mı" kuşkusu yine de ortadan kalkmadı.*

*Nitekim en sonunda CHP de, partinin tüm örgütüne genelge göndererek, kendilerindeki bilgilerle YSKğnın yayımladıklarını karşılaştırmalarını istedi.

Bu sütunu izleyenler seçimle ilgili tüm işlemlerin saydam olması için yırtındığımızı bilirler. 

Nitekim YSK Başkanı Muammer Aydın o günlerde bizi aradı ve "Birkaç gün içinde her sandıkla ilgili sonuçların YSKğya ait internet sitesine konulacağını" bildirdi. Dediğini de yaptı. 

Biz artık tüm kuşkuların ortadan kalkacağını sanıyorduk. Aldanmışız.  

ürneğin arkadaşımız Yalçın Bayer, 17, 19 ve 22 Ağustos tarihlerinde "seçim sonuçlarının değiştirilmiş olduğuna" ilişkin önem vermeye değer belge ve bilgiler yayımladı. Keza onun sütununda Ankara üniversitesi öğretim üyelerinden Prof. Dr. Ahmet Saltıkğın:

"Bilindiği gibi son derece hünerli virüs yazılımları ile veya başkaca yöntemlerle bu olağanüstü korsanlık asla olasılık dışı değildir. Yazılım, diyelim 30 saniyede bir otomatik yedekleme (back up) yapmış mıdır? Eğer yaptı ise ardışık yedeklemelerde veriler arasında bir uyumsuzluk var mıdır; varsa nasıl açıklanmaktadır?" diyen bir mektubu çıktı.

Bunlar gösteriyor ki, dönüp sonuçları irdelemek, hepimiz için rahatlatıcı olacak. Nitekim Ahmet Karahan isimli bir okuyucumuz da bilgisayar programlaması yoluyla sonuçları değiştirmenin mümkün olduğunu bize gönderdiği e-mailğinde ileri sürdü. 

Ahmet Karahan şunları söylüyor:

"Program kodunun içerisine mantık bombası  yerleştirilir. Mantık bombası, tüm ülke çapında sandıklardan gelip bilgisayara girilen bilgileri çarpıtır ve siz tüm Türkiye ile birlikte bu çarpıtılmış verileri izlersiniz. Mantık bombası, kötü niyetle, bilerek üretilmiş bir program hatasıdır. A partisinin oy adedini artırmak için, diğer partilerden A partisine oy transferi yapabilecek iki satırlık bir kod değişikliği, programın hileli versiyonunu üretebilmenize olanak verir. Hileli versiyonu derlersiniz ve seçim günü makinedeki program dosyasını hileli versiyonla değiştirirsiniz olur biter. Programın kaynak koduna ve sisteme erişim hakkı olan birisinin bunu yapması sadece birkaç saniyesini alacaktır. (...) İncelemeye açık olan kod, hatasız koddur. Ama sistemde çalışan program, hileli koddan derlenmiştir. Hatasız program seçimlerden sonra tekrar sisteme yüklenir. Herkes bu işlemi rutin bir bakım işlemi zanneder. Türkiye hatalı versiyonun iktidar yaptığı partiyle beş yıl daha geçirmeye başlar." 

Karaman sonuç olarak, "sandık sonuçlarının muhalefet partileri (...) tarafından irdelenmesini"  tek çare olarak tavsiye ediyor.

Ancak 179 bin sandık sonucunun tek tek irdelenmesi mümkün olamaz. Ama örneğin 5 ildeki 5 ilçe seçim sonuçları başlangıçtan son noktaya kadar incelenirse Saltıkğın ve Karamanğın dile getirdiği kuşkular yerinde mi değil mi görülür. Bu kadarını yapmaya da herhalde her partinin gücü yeter.*

----------


## bozok

İşte, YSK'ya ilk iptal başvurusu

*Yalçın BAYER*
*[email protected]* 
*24 Ağustos 2007* 


*1968 mülkiye mezunu, emekli idareci, DYP?nin (1983) 34 kurucusundan biri olan ve Adana'da "Bölge" gazetesinde yazarı Mehmet Fatih üzgür, "vatandaş" olarak YSK'ya başvurdu.*

*üzgür, "YSK tarafından açıklanan seçim sonuçlarına esas alınan (bilgisayarda birleştirilen) sandık sonuçları fiilen sandıkta sayımla saptanıp tutanak altına alınanlar ile farklı olduğu kesin kanıtlarla belli olduğundan, bu durumda açıklanan sonuçlar 'mutlak butlan' (yoklukla sakatlanmış, hiç yok hükmünde) ile 'Malul ve keenlemyekÃ»n'dur. (ülü doğmuş, yok hükmünde)" diyerek suç duyurusunda bulunuyor.*

*"Açıklanan sonuçların iptali; yeniden sayım yapılıp veya sandık sonuçlarının tutanaklar esas alınıp sandık sonuçları birleştirilmesinin yeniden yapılıp seçim kesin sonuçların bundan sonra ilanını istiyorum.*

*'MUTLAK BUTLAN'DIR*

*1- Seçimlerdeki sandık sonuçlarının yapılan tasnifte tutanağa geçirilmesinden sonra, bilgisayar yardımıyla birleştirilme aşamasında gerçek sonuçlar yerine farklı sonuçlar girilmek suretiyle hakiki seçim sonuçlarının değiştirildiği gerekçesine dayalı olarak;*

*- Açıklanan sonuçların gerçeği yansıtmadığından 'Mutlak Butlan' ile 'malul ve KeenlemyekÃ»n' olduğunu,*

*- Bu nedenle öncelikle açıklanan sonuçların geçersiz olduğuna karar verilerek bu durumun ilanını,*

*- Ya sandıkların yeniden sayılıp bu sonuçların birleştirilmesi ve/veya sandıkbaşı sayım tutanaklarının elle birleştirilmesi suretiyle gerçek sonuçların ilanını talep ediyorum.*

*2- İddiamı destekleyen kanıtlar olarak da, sandık bazında tutanağa bağlanmış sonuçlar ile YSK'nın birleştirmelerinde esas alınan (Kurul'a bilgisayarla ulaştırılmış ve sonra internet sitenizde ilan olunmuş sandık sonuçlarının farklılığını açıkça gösteren, medya aracılığıyla kamuoyuna açıklanan kanıtlar vererek beyan edip; YSK nezdindeki diğer delillerin böyle bir karşılaştırılmasının sonuçları değiştirdiğini ortaya koyacağını arz ediyorum.*

*3- Yüksek malumlarınız olduğu üzere böyle hallerde 'zamanaşımı' bahse konu olmaz. İlgili yasa ve mevzuata nazaran böyle haller olağanüstü durumlar kabul olunup 'olağanüstü başvuru' olanağı/hakkı tanınmıştır."*

*AİHM'YE GİDECEĞİM*

*YSK'dan savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını isteyen Mehmet Fatih üzgür, bu iddiasına kanıt olarak, İzmir ve İstanbul çevresi ile ilgili yazıları nedeniyle Yalçın Bayer'i ve Can Ataklı'yı, belgeleri basın toplantısıyla kamuoyuna açıklayan MHP İzmir İl Başkanı Müsavat Dervişoğlu'nu ve bu konuda demeç veren İstanbul 1. bölge adayı Prof. Dr. Mustafa Zengin'i tanık olarak gösterdi.*

*YSK'ya yaptığı suç duyurusundan bir sonuç alamadığı takdirde konuyu AİHM'ye götüreceğini açıklayan üzgür, bu konuda Baykal, Sezer ve Bahçeli'ye de yazılarının bir örneğini gönderdiğini söylüyor.*

*YSK'ya hassas sorular*

*BAZI bilgisayar uzmanları, onların da akıllarına takılan bazı sorulara YSK'nın cevap vermesi gerektiğini belirtiler. Bizim aldığımız notlara göre sıralayabildiğimiz sorular şu noktalarda toplanıyor:*

*Batı'da doğup yaşayan ancak seçimlerde Doğu ve Güneydoğu'da seçmen listelerinde adları geçenler var mıdır? Bunlar doğuda oy kullanmış mıdır? Kullanmışlar ise bu oylar nasıl ve hangi yöntemle bilgisayara yüklenmiştir.*

*Doğu ve Güneydoğu?da seçmen sayısı ile oy kullanmamış gözüken seçmenler arasında fark var mıdır? Varsa ne kadardır? Bu fark her seçimdekinden daha az bir sayı ise bunu sadece katılım oranının yüksekliği ile açıklamak mümkün müdür?* 

*ünlü yazılım ve data firması Sun Microsystems, Türkiye'nin seçmen kütüklerinin güncelleştirilerek bilgisayara aktarılması konusunda veri tabanı ve programı oluşturmak amacıyla açılan ihaleyi ne kadar bedelle almıştır? (2001 Mayıs?ında bu ihaleyi alan firma, 2002 seçimlerindeki oylamanın %67'sinin bilgisayar ortamında gerçekleştirildiğini açıklamıştı. 2007 seçimlerinde ise bu oran %100 bilgisayar ortamında yapıldı. Artık önümüzdeki seçimlerde oy pusulası yerine bilgisayar ortamında oy kullanılması hedefleniyor.)*

*Dünyanın en büyük yatırım bankalarından olan JP Morgan, YSK'nın veri tabanını ve seçmen kütüklerini güncelleştirmek amacıyla görevlendirilen Sun Microsystems firmasına bu iş için kredi kullandırmış mıdır? JP Morgan seçimler öncesinde Türkiye'de anket çalışması yaptırmış mıdır?*

*Sun Microsystems'in, Yunanistan'daki son seçimlerde Türkiye'deki benzer ihaleyi almasına karşın, muhalefetten "Amerika'daki seçimlere hile karıştırdığı" iddiası karşısında yükselen tepkiler üzerine Başbakan Karamanlis tarafından ihalenin iptal edildiğini biliyor musunuz? Bu 'vaka'dan Türkiye'de kimsenin haberi olmadı mı?*

*YSK Başkanı Muammer Aydın (yani siz) ve veri tabanına girenler bu programın nasıl kullanıldığını biliyor musunuz?*

*2002 seçimlerinde iki partili (AKP, CHP) sistem oluşmuştu. İki parti de (DYP 9.6, MHP 8.4) barajın altında kalmışlardı. Bu seçimde bir yanlış veya hata yapılmış olabilir mi?*

*Son bir soru...*

*Veri tabanına sahip bir firmanın, il veya genel bazda seçim sonuçlarını değiştirmesi mümkün olabilir mi?*

----------


## bozok

Skandal büyüyor muhalefet korkuyor  

*Can Ataklı 
[email protected] 
25.08.2007* 

*Seçim sonuçlarının bilgisayarla YSKğya iletilmesi sırasında, sonuçların değiştirilmiş olabileceği şüphesinin yarattığı dalga giderek büyürken, bu işte üzerlerine büyük görev düşen muhalefet partileri sıkıntı yaşıyor.

CHP bir yandan araştırma komisyonları kurarken, diğer taraftan bu konuda bilgi vermekten ve açıklama yapmaktan çekiniyor.

ürneğin CHPğnin önde gelen isimlerinden Algan Hacaloğluğnun ğBundan bir şey çıkmaz, üzerinde durmak partimize zarar verir, biz teşkilatlarımızın yeniden yapılanması konusuna eğilmeliyizğ görüşünde olduğu belirtiliyor.

Bu nedenle ğSeçim skandalını ortaya çıkarmalıyızğ diyen milletvekilleriyle tartışan Hacaloğluğnun komisyon çalışmalarını engellemek istediği ileri sürülüyor.

Buna karşın CHPğli Atilla Kart ise skandalın ciddi boyuta ulaştığını kaydederek ğEğer bir hile yapılmışsa sonucu ne olursa olsun mutlaka üzerine gidilmeli ve açığa çıkarılmalıdır, Türkiye demokrasisi böyle bir şaibeli seçim nedeniyle daha sonra tamiri zor ağır yaralar alacaktırğ diyor.

MHPğde de aynı şekilde genel merkezde iki grubun oluştuğu kaydediliyor. Seçim hilesi iddiasının doğru çıkmaması halinde partinin zarar göreceğini öne süren bazı milletvekilleri ğBu işin üzerinde hiç durmayalımğ görüşünü Genel Başkan Bahçeliğye iletmişler. Diğer grup ise ğOyumuzun çalındığı kesin, niçin skandalın üzerine daha güçlü biçimde gitmiyoruzğ diye seslerini yükseltiyorlar.

 ğSkandalğda JP Morgan adı

Bu arada dünyanın en büyük yatırım bankalarından JP Morganğın seçim sonuçlarının sanal ortamda aktarılmasını sağlayan Sun Microsystems şirketine sistemi kurabilmesi için kredi kullandırdığı ileri sürüldü.

Sun Microsystemsğın benzer bir yazılım programı için Yunanistanğda da ihaleyi kazandığı, ancak Yunan hükümetinin ğBu şirketin Amerikağdaki seçimlere hile karıştırdığı yolunda bilgiler varğ  gerekçesiyle ihaleyi iptal ettiği de bildirildi. Türkiyeğnin ihaleyi bu şirkete verirken bunu göz önüne alıp almadığı ise merak konusu.

Bunun da ötesinde JP Morganğın seçimlerden önce bir anket yaptırdığı da belirtiliyor. Bankanın bu nedenle Konda Araştırma şirketi ile anlaştığı öne sürülüyor. Kondağnın bankaya ğAKP seçimi yüzde 48 oyla kazanacakğ  bilgisi verdiği de belirtiliyor.

Seçim skandalı iddialarının ortaya çıkmasından sonra Kondağnın sahibi Tarhan Erdemğin, sanki kendi araştırması kastediliyormuş gibi ğHile yok, varsa söyleyen belgesini getirsinğ  diyerek öfkelenmesi de buna bağlanıyor.

üünkü Tarhan Erdemğin son seçim başarısından sonra çok yüklü bütçeleri olan araştırma projeleri aldığı, seçim sonuçlarının değişmesi ihtimalinin şirketi adına kötü olacağını düşündüğü de konuşuluyor.

*

----------


## bozok

Hileli seçim  

*25.08.2007 
SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ
[email protected]*  




*KİME sorsanız cevap aynı: ğAKPğye oy vermedim.ğ  Peki, AKPğye yüzde 46 7 oranında oyu kim verdi?

Kimilerine göre, ğAKPğye oy verenlerin çoğu, şimdi vermedimğ diyor. 
AKPğye oy vermiş olmaktan utananlar mı var? İnsan, utanç duyacağı işi yapar mı?

Yapsa bile, yüzde 46.7 oy oranı yine de kafa karıştırıyor.

Seçimlerden önce, AKPğnin bu oranda oy alacağını Tarhan Erdemğden başka- kimse tahmin etmiyordu.

AKPğnin yaptırdığı anketler bile partilileri hayal kırıklığına uğratıcı nitelikteydi.
Ama kimi AKP yetkilileri ğYüzde 50 oy alacağızğ  diyorlardı. Ya bir bildikleri vardı, ya da çalacakları minareye kılıf hazırlıyorlardı.

Seçim sonuçları belli olmaya başlayınca, şoke olan muhalefet partileri, bu işin içinde bir üapanoğlu olabileceğini düşünemediler ve hemen harekete geçmediler.

Yalçın Bayer, kimi sandık tutanakları ile Yüksek Seçim Kuruluğnun bilgisayar kayıtları arasındaki çelişkileri ortaya koyan belgeleri yayınlamasa, belki de yine sesleri çıkmayacaktı.

Böyle bir seçim hilesi başka bir ülkede ve geçmiş dönemlerde Türkiyeğde ortaya çıkmış olsaydı, yer yerinden oynardı. Nitekim ilk çok partili ilk seçimin yapıldığı 1946ğdaki hile, CHPğnin burnundan fitil fitil getirildi. CHPğnin 1950ğden sonra bir daha iktidara gelememesinin en büyük nedeni, 1946 seçimlerinde hile yapmış olmasıdır. 

YSKğnın sorumluluğu  

YalçIn Bayer, İzmirğde CHP ve MHP oylarının AKPğye nasıl kaydırıldığını yazdı.
ğGaliba 300-350 oyla kazanamadımğ diyen İstanbul 1. bölge 9. sıra adayı Prof. Mustafa Zengin, kendi bölgesinde de oy kaymalarına ilişkin elinde belgeler bulunduğunu söylüyor.

İzmir ve İstanbul dışında neler döndüğünü henüz bilmiyoruz. Bize kalırsa, Türkiyeğdeki bütün illerin CHP ve MHP il başkanları bu işin peşine düşmeli, sandık tutanakları ile YSKğnın bilgisayarındaki rakamları karşılaştırmalıdırlar. Konu, muhalefet tarafından Meclisğe getirilmeli, sonuçları seçim gecesi birkaç saat içinde açıklanan sandıklardaki oylar gerekirse tekrar sayılmalıdır.

Ya kuşkulara son verilmeli, ya da hile kanıtlanmalıdır.

Bu konuda en büyük görev ve sorumluluk YSKğya düşüyor. 

Organize müdahale mi?  

CHPğlİ Atilla Kart, muhabirimiz Serhat Akkanğa yaptığı açıklamada, ğOlay sadece İzmirğle sınırlı değildir. Merkezi ve organize bir müdahaleden söz ediyorumğ  demiş.

İşte bu ğmerkezi ve organize müdahaleğnin kanıtlanması gerekiyor. Kanıtlanabilirse, Yargıtay eski Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğluğnun da dediği gibi, YSK seçimleri iptal edebilir ve etmesi de gerekir. O durumda, meşruiyetini yitirmiş bir seçimle oluşan Meclisğin seçeceği cumhurbaşkanı da meşru olmaz.

AKPğnin şaibeli bir seçimle dört yıl iktidarda kalması mümkün değil. 
Helal süt emmiş ılımlı Müslümanlar (!), hileli oylarla gaspettikleri haram koltuklarda oturmayı içlerine sindirebilirler mi?*

----------


## bozok

Gölge Düştü mü? 

*Av.A.Erdem Akyüz
Hukukun Egemenliği Derneği
Genel Başkanı
[email protected]*



*Gölgeler bir alemdir. Gölgelerin değişik anlamları vardır.

Gün aydınlanınca gölgeler belirmeye başlar. Saat 12 de güneş tam tepede iken gölgeler kısalır, sonra tekrar uzamaya devam eder. Yeryüzünden yaşayan ve var olan her şeyin gölgesi vardır.

Yapay olarak aydınlatılan ve değişik yerlerden gelen ışıklarda gölgeler çoğalır. Gece maçı yapılan ve aydınlatılan sahalarda oynayan her bir futbolcunun birkaç gölgesi olur.

Gölgelerle oyun da oynanır. şimdiki gibi elektronik oyunların olmadığı zamanlarda, değişik hareketler yapan iki elin görüntüleri ile; uçan bir kuş, kaçan bir tavşan bile yapılırdı. Hacivat, karagöz gibi oyunlara ğgölge oyunuğ denirdi.

Bir de ğgölge düştüğ diye bir deyim vardır. Yani bir işin bozulduğunu, kirlendiğini, kuşkulu duruma düştüğünü gösterir. ğBu başarıya gölge düştüğ  dendiği zaman, başarının arkasında bir hilenin, kuşkulu bir durumun olduğunu gösterir.

Bu kuşkuyu gidermek için; olayı gün ışığına çıkarmak, her şeyi herkesin bileceği, göreceği şekilde aydınlatmak gerekir. Aksi takdirde gölgeler çoğalır, büyür, çeşitlenir. Olayın gölgelenmesini önleyemezsiniz. Gölgenin ağırlığı altında kalırsınız.

Yakın bir tarihde yapılan ğgenel seçimğe gölge düşmüştür.ğ

Sandıklarda kullanılan oylar ile bu oyların dağıtımında bir hata olduğu söylentileri giderek yaygınlaşmaktadır. Bunun giderilmemesi halinde durum bir ğsöylentiğ olmaktan çıkacak, bir ğgerçeklikğ haline dönüşecektir. 

Bazı yetkililerin çıkıp ğsisteme dışarıdan müdahale yapılamayacağınığ  söylemelerinin hiçbir değeri yoktur. Böye bir iddianın geçerliği de yoktur. 

ğHackerğ denilen bazı adamların, Amerikan Federal Bankasının bilgisayarlarına girebildikleri, Rus gizli haber alma örgütünün şifresini kırdıkları dönemde, seçimle ilgili bilgisayara müdahale edemediklerini iddia etmek, gölge oyunu oynamaktan farksızdır.

Bütün milletin kimlik numaralarının toplandığı, vatandaşlık numarası ile her bir bilgiye ulaşıp, her bir işlemin yapıldığı, bu bilgilerin Amerikalı Bill Gatesğin ğmicrosoft sistemineğ emanet edildiği günümüzde her bir numara mümkündür. üzelleştirilerek Oger gurubuna satılan ve yönetiminde Paul Doany ve Haririğlerin bulunduğu, adı Türk kendi Türk olmayan, Türk Telekomğun bile her bir abonesine telefon ederek, ısrarla ğT.C. kimlik numaralarınığ istediği bilinmektedir.  

İnternet sayfalarında, gazete makalelerinde, her gün değişik sandıklara ait değişik rakamlar yer almaktadır. Halböyle olunca gölgeler artmakta ğseçime gölge düşmektedir.ğ

Seçim sonuçlarını toplu olarak, il veya ilçe bazında vermenin de hiçbir yararı yoktur. ğSandık sandık bilgiler verilmelidirğ.  Her bir sandığın nerede olduğu, sandık görevlilerinin kimler olduklarına varıncaya kadar ve mukayeseli olarak bütün bilgiler açıklanmalıdır.

Bunlar vatandaşın hakkı ve devletin görevi değil midir ?

Biraz kafamız karıştı . Acaba ğGizli oy, açık sayımğ mı idi, yoksa ğaçık oy, gizli sayımğ  mı ?

Ne dersiniz, sizce de ğgölge düştü mü ?ğ*

----------


## bozok

YSK kıpırdadı

*Can Ataklı 
[email protected] 
26.08.2007 

Seçim sonuçlarının bilgisayarla ileti sırasında hile olduğu kuşkularının yaygınlaşması üzerine şu ana kadar hiç ses çıkarmayan YSKğda ilk kıpırdama görüldü. Başkan Muammer Aydın bazı sandıkların açılarak yeniden sayılması için çalışma başlattıklarını kaydetti. Eğer yeniden sayılan sandıkların sonuçları ile bunların bilgisayar ekranındaki karşılıkları birbirini tutmazsa büyük ihtimalle tüm sandıkların yeniden sayılması yoluna gidilebilecek.

Yeniden sayım sonunda ortaya çıkacak tablo ise çok ilginç bir hukuki tartışmayı başlatacak.
Yeniden sayılan oyların ortaya çıkaracağı tablo şu ana kadar yapılan tüm işlemlerin iptal edilmesiyle yürürlüğe sokulabileceği gibi seçimlerin tekrarı da gündeme gelebilecek.

Sonuç ne olursa olsun seçim gününden bu yana yaşadığımız her şey yok sayılmış olacak. Buna Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi de dahil elbette.*

----------


## bozok

"Hassas sorular"a Sun'dan yanıtlar

*Yalçın BAYER*
*[email protected]* 
*26 Ağustos 2007* 


*?YSK?ya hassas sorular?* (24.8.2007) başlıklı yazımız üzerine, Amerikan sermayeli halka açık bir şirket olan Sun Microsytems Türkiye ülke Müdürü üzhan Toktaş, kendileri ile ilgili hususlar üzerinde bir açıklama yaptı ve *"Biz sadece donanımı tedarik eden bir firmayız"* dedi.

Açıklama özetle şöyle:

*"Sun Microsystems Bilgisayar Sistemleri Ltd. şti. 1996 yılından itibaren Türkiye?de Türk çalışanlarıyla faaliyet gösteren dünyanın lider teknolojileri firmalarındandır. Sun, Türkiye?de doğrudan satış ve ithalat yapmamakta olup bu konuda yerel iş ortaklarıyla birlikte çalışmakta; kendilerine global lider teknolojiler ve vizyonun aktarılması, satış öncesi teknik destek ve pazarlama faaliyetleri konularında destek olmaktadır."*

Firmamız, Türkiye?de doğrudan satış ve ithalat yapmadığından ihalelere de teklif vermemektedir. 

Bizim veri tabanı ve program ihalesinde (yazılım) herhangi bir varlığımız söz konusu değildir.

üzel bir ürün kurulumu veya ürüne teknik destek verme gibi yükümlülükler ancak yerel iş ortaklarımızın (saygın iki Türk firması) talebi ve gereksinimleri doğrultusunda sunulmaktadır.

Dolayısıyla verileri tutma, saklama, değiştirme gibi herhangi bir konuya yazınızda muhatap kalmamız kamuoyunda çok büyük bir yanlış anlaşılmaya neden olmuştur, bu konuyu öncelikle dikkatinize sunar, hassasiyetimizi köşenizde paylaşmanızı dileriz."

*BANKA VE YUNANİSTAN*

JP Morgan?la herhangi bir kredi ilişkileri olmadığını belirten Toktaş, *"Sun?un Yunanistan?ın herhangi bir şekilde seçim ihalesine katılmadığı ve ihalenin iptaline ilişkin kendilerinin bir bilgisi olmadığını"* belirtiyor. Amerika?daki oylama için de şunları söylüyor:

*"Amerika?da yapılan seçimler elektronik oylamadır, Türkiye?deki seçim ile bir benzerliği bulunmamaktadır. Amerika?daki seçimlerde Sun?ın yer alıp almadığı konusunda bir bilgimiz bulunmadığından soruyu Amerika?daki merkezimize ilettik. Yanıtlar gelir gelmez sizle paylaşıyor olacağız."*

*"Sun sistemleri seçimde bir hata oluşmasına neden olabilir mi; hayır ise neden olamaz?"* sorusunu üzhan Toktaş şöyle yanıtlıyor:

*"Sun Microsystems yüksek teknolojiye sahip donanım ürünleri (sunucu/veri depolama ve yedekleme ürünleri gibi) üreten bir firma olarak, sahip olduğu ürün portfoyü gerek Türkiye gerek tüm dünya üzerinde finans, telekomünikasyon, savunma gibi alanlardaki 7x24 süreklilik, yüksek performans, ayakta kalabilirlik ve güvenirlilik gerektiren birçok kritik projenin altyapısında başarıyla kullanılmaktadır. Sunucu ve Depolama donanımları kendi üzerilerinde koşan uygulama yazılımları/veri tabanı gibi yazılımlar ile bir bütün olup, tüm işlevler bu uygulama yazılımları tarafından gerçekleştirilir. Bu bağlamda sadece Sun Microsystems?in ürettiği donanımlar değil başka hiçbir donanım üreticisinin ürettiği sunucu/veri depolama donanımlarının belirttiğiniz veya iddia edildiği gibi bir hata oluşturmasına olanak yoktur."*

*YSK Başkanı Aydın: İncelettiriyorum*

YüKSEK Seçim Kurulu Başkanı Muammer Aydın?la uzun bir telefon görüşmesi yaptık. Bize YSK?nın çalışmasını anlattı, ilk kez bilgisayarlı seçim yaptıklarını söyledi ve *"Her şeyimiz şeffaftır, belki bunun cezasını çekiyoruz. Ama bir yolsuzluk varsa üzerine gideriz, hiç şüpheniz olmasın"* dedi. Karşıyaka ile ilgili yayınladığımız 18 Ağustos tarihli yazımızda sözü edilen 6 sandığı incelettiğini, iki küçük sakatlık dışında bir şey bulunmadığını, 22 Ağustos?ta yer alan 20 sandığın incelenmesinin de sürdüğünü, hafta içinde bize bir açıklama göndereceğini söyledi.

İnsan hatası varsa kabul edebileceklerini ama bir yolsuzluk varsa da üzerine gideceklerini bildiren Aydın, "*Ancak hile var denilerek milletin aklının bulandırılmamasını"* istedi.

Aydın, *"Elde sandık tutanaklarının asıl belgesi var, bunlar YSK?nın sitesinde karşılaştırıldığında farklılık açıkça görülüyor"* sorusuna *"Belki başka bir ilçenin aynı numaralı tutanağı olabilir"* diye cevap verdi. Delilli itirazları kabul ettiklerini belirten Aydın, "Ben bilgisayarın her şeyini biliyorum diyemem. Bilgisayardan anlayan birisi varsa gelsin anlatsın. Biz de elimizdekileri gösterelim" diye konuştu.

*BİRLEşTİRME TUTANAKLARI*

MHP İzmir İl Başkanı Musavat Dervişoğlu ise *"Birleştirme tutanaklarında da farklılık yakaladım. Tutanaklarda geçerli oyların toplamı tutmuyor. Bu konuyu üzerindeki çalışmamı da kamuoyu ile paylaşacağım"* dedi.

(YSK Başkanı Aydın'ın, yeni seçim sistemiyle ilgili anlattıklarına hafta içinde yer vereceğiz.)

----------


## bozok

Her sandıktan oy tırtıklanmış   


*Oylarda Hile büyük diyen MHPğli Başkan ünbaş belgeleri savcıya teslim etti. Soruşturma açılıyor   *  

MİLLİYETüİ Hareket Partisi (MHP) ve Cumhuriyet Halk Partisiğnin (CHP) oylarının AKPğye kaydırıldığı iddiaları üzerine İzmirğin Karşıyaka İlçesi Cumhuriyet Savcılığı harekete geçti. MHP Karşıyaka İlçe Başkanlığığndan ellerindeki tüm evrakları isteyen Cumhuriyet Savcılığı soruşturma için düğmeye bastı. MHP Karşıyaka İlçe Başkanı Cengiz ünbaş, *ğülkemizde olan bitenlere ışık olmak aydınlatıcı olmak istiyoruz. 27 sandıkta MHPğnin 820 olan oy sayısı 578ğe, CHPğnin 3390 olan oy sayısı 2436ğya düşürülürken AKPğnin oyu ise 1507ğden 2433ğe çıkarılmış durumda. Bu sayı Türkiye geneline yayılınca korkunç bir tablo ortaya çıkıyor. MHP, CHP, DYP konusunda vatandaşların oy tahminleri tutarken AKP konusunda neden herkes yanıldı. İşte bunlar o yanılmaların kanıtı. Yüce Türk adaletine sonsuz güveniyoruz. Artık olay adliyeye intikal etti. Biz bizden istenen tüm bilgi ve belgeleri veriyoruz. Elimizden geleni yapıyoruz ve yapmaya devam edeceğizğ*  dedi. 

*Adalete güvenimiz tam*

Oylarda hile manşetinin ardından Karşıyaka Cumhuriyet Savcılığı harekete geçerek MHP Karşıyaka İlçe Başkanı Cengiz ünbaşğe elindeki bilgi ve belgelerle birlikte çağırdı. Savcılık evrakların yeniden düzenlenmesini isteyerek Başkan ünbaşğı dün yeniden adliyeye istedi. Dün saat 16.00ğya kadar evrakları tek tek düzenlediklerini bildiren Cengiz ünbaş, şöyle konuştu; *ğTüm deliller sıralı vaziyette. Santim santim milim milim işledik. Kolay bir kullanım ve belgelerin düzenli bir şekilde görülebileceği dosya hazırladık. Yüce Türk adaletine güvenimiz her zamanki gibi tam. Artık soruşturma Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin yılmaz bekçilerinde.ğ*  

Cengiz ünbaş sadece aydınlık ve gerçeklerin peşinde olduğunu savunarak sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü; *ğBen sadece tüm parti temsilcilerinden şunu istiyorum. ğBütün ilçe başkanları il başkanları sandıklardan aldıkları tutanakları, birleştirme tutanaklarıyla karşılaştırsınlar. Bakıp kıyaslasınlar. Bakacaklar ve sadece gerçekleri görecekler. Hadisenin boyutlarının ne olduğunu bu durumda Türkiye görecek. Türkiye böylesine sanal bir seçimle ilk kez karşılaşıyor. Bizim derdimiz Türkiyeğnin aydınlığa kavuşması, ışık olabilmek. Türk milleti olan bitenin farkına varsın. Bin oyun çalınması çok önemli bir hadisedir. Her sandıktan tırtık tırtık çalınmış. ürneğin bir sandıktan 161 oy çıkarken sonuçta 16 oya düşürülmüş. MHP, CHP ve diğer partilerdeki oy oranları tahminlere sığdı da neden AKP herkesin gözünde tahminlerin üzerinde oy aldı.ğ*  

Işıl üZTüRK / İZMİR
26.08.2007/ TERCüMAN

----------


## bozok

Israrla sağlama bekliyoruz  

*Mine G. Kırıkkanat / VATAN GZT. 
[email protected] 
27.08.2007 




Hürriyet yazarı Yalçın Bayer, ilk ğHaberğ müdürüm olup, pazar yazılarıyla girdiğim Cumhuriyet Gazetesiğnde 1985ğten 1990ğa beni muhabir olarak yetiştiren ustamdır. Ağabeyimdir, kardeşimdir, arkadaşımdır. 

Yine çok önemli bir iş yaptı ve ilk kez Can Ataklığnın gündeme taşımak cesaretini gösterdiği seçim sayım sonuçlarına ilişkin kuşkuları, somut bir alana taşıdı ve sorular sordu: YSKğnın oy sayımında kullandığı bilgisayar donanımlarını üreten Sun Microsystems şirketi, bu iş için Türkiyeğnin ekonomisiyle yakından ilgili JP Morganğdan kredi almış mıydı? YSKğnın, Yunanistanğın aynı tür bir ihaleyi iptal ettiğinden haberi var mıydı? YSK Başkanı Muammer Aydın ve seçim sayımıyla ilgili veri tabanına girenler, bu bilgisayar programının nasıl kullanıldığını biliyorlar mıydı?


***

Dün Yalçın Bayerğin köşesinde, ilgililerin verdiği yanıtlar vardı. 

Baştan belirtmeliyim ki, benim yazımın konusu ne dünyanın üçüncü büyük sistem üreticisi Sun Microsystems şirketinin güvenirliğine gölge düşürmek, ne de YSKğnın tarafsızlığını sorgulamaktır. Ama Türkiyeğde sandık tutanakları ile bilgisayar ortamına aktarılan oy verileri arasında önemli farklar olabileceğine ilişkin tedirginlik, giderek artıyor.

İşte bu kapsamda, özellikle bilgisayar ortamı gibi bir uzmanlık alanına dair kuşkuları gidermek için doğru soruları sormak gerekiyor. 

Sun Microsystems Türkiye Müdürü üzhan Toktaş, Yalçın Bayerğe verdiği yanıtlarda, ne kendilerinin ne de bir başka kuruluşun ürettiği sunucu/verici depolama donanımlarının hata oluşturmasına imkan vardır derken, doğru söylüyor. Eğer istisnai ya da topluca bir hata yapıldıysa, bu hata teknik donanımdan değil, ancak programdan ya da programı kullanan insan(lar)dan kaynaklanabilir. 

Oysa YSKğnın veri tabanı ve program yazılımında Sun Microsystemsğın dahli yokmuş. Keşke olsaydı: Dünyaca ünlü ğhackerğ ve şimdi Polonya bilgisayar sistemleri denetim kurulu üyesi Przemyslaw Frasunek, 2005 yılında Sun Microsystemsğin ürettiği Solaris 8, Solaris 9 ve Solaris 10 programlarında, tam da bizim seçimlerde aradığımız ğkullanıcı lehine manipülasyonağ  açık bir zafiyet tespit etmiş ve bu zafiyet 15 gün sonra ğprogram güncellenerekğ giderilmiştir. 


***

Zaten bilgisayar programlarının hepsinde benzeri kırılganlıklar olduğu içindir ki, seçimlerde bilgisayar kullanılan her ülkede şaibe oluşuyor ve pek çok ülke, henüz tam, kesin güvenlik sağlanamayan elektronik ve enformatik sistemlere rağbet etmiyor, çekinceli yaklaşıyor, çoğu geçmiyor, geçenlerde de mutlaka yazılı belgeyle karşılaştırmalı ğçifte sağlamağ isteniyor. Her konuda, her tür bilgisayar programının ğzaaflarığ kullanım süresince bulunduğu içindir ki, hepsi düzenli aralıklarla ğgüncellemeğ gerektiriyor. 

YSKğya sorulması gereken soru, belki de kullandığı data aktarım, depolama ve sağlama programlarının ne kadar güncelleme geçirdiğidir bir, kimler tarafından güncellendiğidir iki, data gönderen yerel seçim sorumlularının nasıl bir eğitimden geçirildiğidir üç...

üte yandan, üzhan Toktaş, ğJP Morganğdan kredi kullanmadıkğ derken yine doğru ama eksik söylüyor: JP Morgan, Sun Microsystemsğin zaten hissedarı... Toktaş, Google arama motoruna Sun Microsystems/ J.P. Morgan, diye yazsın, karşısına çıkar, hisselerin dağılımı. Hatta, Sun Microsystems şirketinin YSKğnın kullandığı portal güvenlik sistemlerini sağlayan CISCOğdan 2005 yılında Storage Tek şirketini satın aldığını da öğrenebilir. Storage TEK, data depolama sistemi üretmektedir. 

Acaba YSKğnın data depolama sistemi kimin eseridir?  


***

Beri yandan, bilmeyeni hemen bilgilendirebiliriz: Hem de iki kez ihale iptali söz konusu olan Yunanistanğda, seçim datalarının bilgisayar yoluyla işlenmesi projesi önce 2002 yılında Simitis hükümeti tarafından durduruldu, 2006 yılında gelecek yıl yapılacak seçimlere yönelik ikinci ihale ise muhalefetin sert çıkışı üzerine Karamanlis hükümeti tarafından askıya alındı. 

Ama bu yandan, biz ısrarla YSKğnın yazılı sandık tutanakları ile bilgisayar çıktılarının karşılaştırma sonuçlarını bekliyoruz. CHP ve MHPğyi de ne kadar ısrarlı olacaklarına dair dikkatle izliyoruz.*

----------


## bozok

Kıpırdanmamış yan çiziyormuş

*Can Ataklı 
[email protected] 
27.08.2007 


Seçimde bilgisayar hilesi şaibesi üzerine yazılan yazılardan sonra dün YSKğnın nihayet kıpırdandığını ve bazı sandıklarda inceleme yapmaya hazırlandığını yazmıştım.

Meğer bu tam doğru değilmiş. üünkü YSK sadece medyaya da yansıyan bazı sandıklarda inceleme yapacakmış. YSK Başkanığnın söylediğine göre ğgörevleri olmamasına rağmenğ bu sandıklarda belki yeniden sayım yapılacak. Ama Başkan ğTabii ki yazım sırasında insan hatası olmuş olabilirğ  diyerek adeta yan çiziyor. üünkü en fazla 300 kişinin oy kullandığı bir sandık sonucundan bilgisayar hilesi yapılıp yapılmadığı anlaşılamaz. ürneğin 11 yerine 1 yazılmış olması elbette mümkün. Bir sandıkta zaten bir partiye 150 oy fazla yazamaz veya birinden bu kadar oy silemezsiniz. Ama 170 bin sandık söz konusu olunca iş değişir. YSK işi doğru yapmak istiyorsa rasgele seçilmiş en az 200 sandığı yeniden sayar. Bunların çoğunda ğinsan hatasığ varsa o zaman mutlaka işin asıl gereği yerine getirilmelidir.*

----------


## bozok

YSK Milli İradeyi Hiçe Sayıyor...  

*ANKARA, 
27 Ağustos 2007 Pazartesi 


Bilgisayar ortamında YSK'na aktarılırken yüzlerce seçmenin tahrif edilen silinen oyları Muammer Aydın için önemli değil...   


Yüksek Seçim Kurulu (YSK) Başkanı Muammer Aydın, 22 Temmuz Genel Seçimleri'ne İlişkin İzmir'deki İtirazla İlgili İncelemenin Tamamlandığını, Sonuçlarla İlgili Herhangi Bir Sorun Olmadığını Söyledi.

YSK Başkanı Muammer Aydın, İzmir'deki 6 seçim sandığıyla ilgili yapılan itiraz üzerine başlattıkları incelemenin tamamlandığını ve sonuçların kendilerine ulaştığını bildirdi. İnceleme sonucunda herhangi bir sorun saptanmadığını belirten Aydın, Sandık Kurulu'nun tuttuğu tutanaklarla bilgisayara giren sonuçların karşılaştırıldığını ifade etti. CHP ve MHP'nin silinen oyları için YSK Başkanı Aydın, "Herhangi bir sorun saptanmadı. Tek tük yanlışlıklar olabilir. Böylelikle bilgisayar sistemine doğru giriş yapıldığını da görmüş olduk" diye konuştu.

İtiraz edilen sandık tutanaklarının sonuçlarını İzmir'den istediklerini belirten Aydın, "Bir de ben gözümle göreceğim. Ondan sonra basına gerekli açıklamayı yapacağım" dedi.
*

----------


## bozok

Hokus Pokusun Devamı   

*Cüneyt ARCAYüREK 
26 Ağustos 2007 Pazar 

Seçim sonuçlarını saptayan sandık tutanaklarında partilerin aldıkları oyların bilgisayara kesin sonuç olarak AKP oylarının fazla, CHP ve MHP oylarının olduğundan az aktarılmasındaki kimi hokus pokus olaylarını ortaya koyan kimi veriler;önceleri kayıtsızlıkla karşılandı, son günlerde önemseniyor.

Yüksek Seçim Kurulu, MHP İzmir'de pek çok sandıkta saptadığı hokus pokus olaylarını kimi sağlam verilerle gün ışığına çıkardıktan sonra; nihayet CHP de kıpırdandı.

Sonuçları bu açıdan incelemesi talimatı verilen CHP örgütü -inşallahhh- gerekli çabayı esirgemez, diyelim... ve geçelim.

Daha önce seçim sonuçlarının hiçbir kuşkuya olanak yer vermeyecek biçimde saptanıp ilan edildiğini ilan eden Yüksek Seçim Kurulu Başkanı Muammer Aydın , bizim gazeteye verdiği demeçte, "çıkan yazıları dikkate alarak "İzmir gibi bir ilde "hileli  seçim sonuçları" içeriğindeki iddiaları muhalefet partilerinden önce araştırmaya giriştiklerini açıklıyor.

***

YSK Başkanı, bilgisayara "girerken insan hatası olacağından" söz ediyor. ürnek olarak "11 yerine 1 diye yazılır" diyor.

Kuşku yok, bu örnekleri, rakamları daha büyüterek vermek olanaklı. Birçok sandıkta örneğin CHP veya MHP'ye 310 oy yerine 31, ya da 280 oy yerine 80 oy verildiği yazılmış olabilir.

üstelik bu ve benzeri "hatalar" birçok sandıkta gerçekleşip yüzlerce, ola ki binlerce oyu kapsıyorsa... üstüne üstlük kimi seçim bölgelerinde kimi adayların 300 veya 1500 dolayında oyla seçimi yitirdiği gerçeğinden hareket ederek, bu sonuçları "insan hatasıdır" diye kabullenip sindirecek miyiz?

Başkan Aydın, iddiaları -görevi gereği- küçültme çabasındaki tutumunda elbette hak sahibi ve fakat:

Bu iddiaları ortaya atanların "bizim sistemimizi bilmediklerini" irdeleyen sözleri üzerine eğilmek gerekiyor.

"Sistemi" şöyle anlatıyor: "Sandıklar açılıyor, sandık kurulu tutanak tutuyor. İlçeye gönderiliyor, ilçe bunu bilgisayara giriyor. Girdikten sonra hemen bilgisayardan kontrol çıktısı alınıyor. Bilgisayar verileriyle tutanaklar karşılaştırılıyor. Tutanaklar, ilçeden ile geldiğinde bir birleşme tutanağı düzenleniyor. Bunlar ana merkeze gönderiliyor. Ana merkezde değişmesi de söz konusu olamaz. Burada da tutanaklarla bilgisayar verileri karşılaştırılıp sonuçlar öyle ilan ediliyor."

Bu sistem, bütün illerde sandıklar 17.00'de kapandıktan sonraki işlemin bir saatte tamamlandığını ve bütün yurt genelinde sonuçların saat 21.00 beklenmeden, saat 18.00'den itibaren bir veya iki saat içinde ilan edilmesini sağlıyor.

***

"Seçimin" işleyişi böyle mi? Hayır! Okurum Sıtkı Güney , "ülkemizde çok kişi seçim sonuçlarının iki-üç saat içinde alınabilmesini anlamakta güçlük çekiyor. Genelde bir şaşkınlık havası hakim" diye bitirdiği mektubunda, YSK Başkanı'nın anlattığı "sistemi" somut örnekle irdeleyerek açıklanan sonuçla gerçeği yüzleştiriyor:

"...İstanbul, Erenköy'deki bir sandık başında görev yapan bir arkadaşım şu bilgileri verdi: "360 kayıtlı seçmenin bulunduğu sandıkta 6'sı geçersiz toplam 299 oy kullanıldı. Oyların sayımı, tutanak düzenlemeleri, sandığın mühürlenmesi saat 19.30'da sonuçlandı. Ardından sandıklar Kadıköy İlçe Seçim Kurulu'na götürüldü."

Sandığın götürülmesi ve belirlenmiş prosedüre göre buradaki görevlilere teslim edilmesi için geçen sürenin de bir saatten az olamayacağı düşünüldüğünde saatler 20.30'u bulur.

Aynı konuda bilgisine başvurduğum şişli'deki başka bir sandık görevlisi de bu süreleri doğruladı.

Sandık sonuçlarının bilgisayar ortamına girilerek habercilere ulaşması için de bir zamana ihtiyaç olacağı düşünüldüğünde doğru bilgilerin saat 21.00'den önce hazır olamayacağı ortaya çıkar.

Bu hesaplama İstanbul'da (veya başka illerde de) bir sandık (veya sandıklar) için geçerli.

Uzak yerleşim yerleri ve daha fazla sayıda geçersiz oy çıkan sandıklarda sayım işlemlerinin uzamış olduğu kesindir. Türkiye genelinde kullanılan geçersiz oy sayısı 1.600.000!"

****

Cumhurbaşkanı seçiminin 2. turunda AKP adayı Gül Abdullah'a,1. turda aldığı oyların beş eksik çıkmasını içine sindiremeyen iktidar yöneticileri sonuca öyle itiraz ettiler ki, oylar beş kez sayıldı.

Bir genel seçim, bir ülkenin yazgısını saptayan bir seçim... YSK'den haklı çıkmasını değil, her ne pahasına olursa olsun gerçeği bulup açıklamasını beklemek ulusal bir hak!

Okurların kişisel merakla arayıp bulduğu verileri ve mantığı yadsımak olanaksız.

Oysa YSK Başkanı Aydın, "seçim sonuçlarının hızlı açıklanmasının kuşkular doğurduğu"  sorusuna verdiği yanıtta, "Ağır yapsaydık yine eleştirilirdi. Hızlı yaptık, o da eleştirildi"  diyor.

Yanıttaki mantık, bir yasa veya hesap adamının yanıtından çok, bir konuda sıkıştığı zaman bir siyasetçinin verdiği karşılığa benziyor.*

----------


## bozok

Bilgisayar şirketleri neden susuyor? 

*Ruhat Mengi 
[email protected] 
28.08.2007 



Yüksek Seçim Kurulu Başkanı Muammer Aydın bazı sandık sonuçlarının ilan edilen rakamlarla çelişmesi konusunda ğmaddi hata olabilirğ demiş.

Ve devam etmiş:

ğGirerken insan hatası olur. 11 okunur, 1 diye yazılır. Bu insanın çalıştığı her yerde olur. Ama sonucu etkileyecek bir şey varsa ona göre değerlendiririzğ... Yani ğ11 okunur, 1 diye yazılırğ şeklinde, arada ğ10 oy farkğ olan bir hatayı önemsemeyenlerin ğ100 oy farkğ, ğ1000 oy farkğı da önemsemeyebileceğini düşünüyor insan duyunca...

Seçimden hemen sonra, açıklanan sandık sonuçlarıyla kendilerindeki rakamların tutmadığını anlatan çok sayıda mektup gelmişti de ihtimal vermemiştik ama YSK Başkanı ğolabilirğ diyorsa yalnız İzmirğde değil birçok ilde sonuçların yeniden incelenmesi, oyların sayılması gerekir.

Yoksa bu soru işareti kafalarda hep kalacaktır. Tabii yine ğKim takar kiğ  diyorlarsa bilemeyiz.

Bir ğbilgisayar uzmanı ve yöneticisiğnden gelen mektup diyor ki:

ğSeçim sandıklarında sayılan oyların (sayısal veriler) elektronik ortamda gönderilirken, akarken bütünlüğü bozularak değiştirilmesi mümkündür.

Bu konuda otorite bilgisayar şirketleri veya bilgi güvenliği ile ilgili şirketler var. Ben asıl onların neden sustuğunu anlayamıyorum (...)

Bir ğelektronik imzağ işi var bilirsiniz, e-imza olarak kullanacağımız sayısal kriptolu imzalarımızın kullanılması sırf bu yüzden -kriptolu verinin bile güvenliğini sağlayamadığımızdan- dört yıldır ülke genelinde uygulamaya geçilemedi.ğ 

Mine Kırıkkanat dün ğYunanistanğda seçim datalarının bilgisayar yoluyla işlenmesinin 2002ğde de, 2006ğda da aynı endişe ile reddedildiğiniğ yazdı.

Can Ataklı ne zamandır sorup duruyor.

YSK Başkanı ğHata olabilirğ dediğine göre YSKğnın yazılı sandık sonuçları ile bilgisayardan çıkanların karşılaştırmasını sandık sandık vermeyi neden geciktirdiğini anlamak mümkün değil.

Seçim bittikten bir saat sonra sonuçları açıklamayı sağlayan imkanlar buna yetmiyor mu acaba?

Ve tekrar soralım; bilgi güvenliği uzmanı bilgisayar şirketleri neden susuyor?*

----------


## bozok

Ağrı Tutak'ta seçim

*Yalçın BAYER*
*[email protected]* 
*28.08.2007*



*"BENİM adım Savcı Sayan (1971), Ağrı Tutak?tan arıyorum. Eskişehir İİBF mezunuyum. Memleketimde çiftçilik yapıyorum. Seçimlerde CHP 2. sıra adayıydım, ilk sırada da Ahmet Kaya vardı. AKP burada beklenmedik şekilde 5-0 yaptı.*

*CHP'ye 4.220, MHP'ye 6.251, DP'ye 4.899, TKP'ye 789 ve bağımsızlara da 39 bin dolayında oy çıktı. AKP'ye sandıktan çıkan oy da 103.029... CHP 2002?de iki milletvekili çıkarmışken, bu seçimde birtakım nedenlerle çok başarısız olduğumuzu gördük. Kaybeden bir insanın psikolojisini düşünün. Ama sizin yazılarınızdan sonra benim de söyleyeceğim şeyler var artık. Bir tezgÃ¡ha geldiğimiz anlaşılıyor.*

*Seçim günü Tutak?ta bulundum. 100 köyden 50-60?ında hiçbir kadın sandığa götürülmedi. Kadınlar yerine erkekler oy kullandı. üok net bildiğim 10 köyde ise sandığa bırakın kadını hiçbir erkek de gitmedi. Tek veya birkaç kişi bütün oyları kullandı AKP?ye... O seçmenlerin yerine imza atıldı ve parmak izi basıldı.*

*ürnek verebilir misiniz?*

*Tutak?ın Burnubulak Köyü?nü söyleyebilirim. 328 geçerli oyun kullanıldığı bu köyde AKP?ye 317, bağımsızlara da 11 oy çıktı. AKP?nin bütün oylarını muhtar Mehmet Uğur kullandı. üünkü kimse sandığa getirilmedi. Zaten sandık tutanağındaki imzaların hep birbirine benzediği görülüyor.* 

*Muhtarın dışında sandık başkanı veya orada bulunan birkaç AKP?li de imza atmış olabilir.* 

*Yani 317 kişinin yerine parmak basanlar da bunlar, mührü basanlar da... Bu sandıktaki imzalar gerçek seçmenin imzasıyla, parmak iziyle birbirini tutuyorsa beni yalan söylemiş sayın.*

*Ama ısrar ediyorum öyle olmadığını.. Bir tek kadın imzası ve parmak izi çıkamaz.*

*AşİRET BüLGESİ* 

*Deliliniz, belgeniz var mı mı?*

*Sandık tutanaklarına bakılırsa imza ve parmak izlerinin hemen hemen aynı elden çıktıkları Adli Tıp?tan tespit edilebilir. Zaten ben bu durumu sonradan fark ettim. ünceden ilçe hÃ¡kimine giderek, ?Bize haberler geliyor, açık oy kullanılıyor? diye uyarıda bulundum. Ancak oyları bir kişi kullanıyor diye itirazda bulunmadım tabii... Böyle olacağını bilmiyordum, sonradan çıktı ortaya. Bunları sandıklara gittiğimde de açık olarak gördüm. Biz seçim acemisiyiz. Bu durumu CHP Genel Merkezi Hukuk Müşaviri Atilla Sav?a telefonla bildirdim. ?Somut delil lazım? dedi; ben de ?Belge, tutanak alamıyoruz? dedim. Sonra bana, ?Bunlar seçim sonucunu etkilemez. Elinizde somut delil varsa savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunun, ama dava iki yıl sürer? dedi. Ne dediysek anlatamadım. Buraları aşiret bölgesi olduğu ve insanlar birbirlerinden çekindiği için öyle dilekçe vermek de kolay değildir. Bana göre bu seçim şaibelidir.*

*SANDIKLARA İMAM*

*Sandık kurulları kimlerden oluşuyor bölgede?*

*Bu seçimde her sandığa verilen iki kişiden biri imamdı... Zaten seçimden bir gün önce akşam ve yatsı namazlarında propaganda yaptıkları bölgede bilinen bir gerçek; "CHP?ye oy verirseniz kÃ¡fir olursunuz, AKP?ye verirseniz ise cennetin kapıları açılır" diye konuştular.*

*Kömür, makarna var mı?*

*En önemlisi para var... Vatandaş AKP?ye oy vermezse, kömür, yağ ve makarna sonra gelmez; yol yapılmaz; yeşil kartı elinden alınır... KüYDES projesinden katkı gelmez. Bu seçim benim hiç içime sinmedi. İşte bu nedenle İzmir, İstanbul?da sizin köşenizde yer alan seçim belgeleriyle ilgili yazılarınızı okuyunca en sonunda burada yaşananları size bildirmek zorunda kaldım.*

*YSK, bizim iddialarımızın bir tekini, yani Burnubulak Köyü?ndeki parmak izi ve imzaları lütfen incelesin... Ne kadar büyük bir hilenin olduğu ortaya çıkacaktır. Bunu tartışmak istiyorum.*

----------


## bozok

Aldatma

*Muammer Kaylan
[email protected]
27 Ağustos 2007 



Kusura bakmayın, sözlerim acıdır: Türkiyeğde muhalefet, araştırmacı ve soruşturmacı olması gereken basın... hatta ülkenin geleceğini düşünerek kaygılanmaları gereken vatandaşlar, örgütler, enstitüler... Allahlık oldular. 

ülke toplumlarını, üstünde bana ne, neme lazım, esmayı üstüme sıçratmayayım, bu işlere bulaşmak benim görevim değil yazıları olan bir korku ve aldatma battaniyesi örtmüştür. 

Bu sihirli battaniyeyi, toplumların üstüne kim serdi? Bu aldatmaca ile Türkiyeğnin seksen dört yıllık laik tarihini silmek isteyenler kimlerdir? 

Takiyye yoluyla bugün söylediklerini yarın inkar ederek, yalancılıkta zirveye tırmanarak Hacı Katakulli düzenbazlıklarıyla herkesi aldattıklarını sananların kim oldukları bellidir. Dün şeriat düzeni, gerici Milli Görüşğün hizmetindeydiler. Bugün en koyu milliyetçi, en inançlı laik, ğAtatürk ilke ve inkilapları doğrultusundağ en çağdaş, en ilerici örgütün temsilcileridirler. Yaptıkları deneyimli artistliktir. 

Etrafınıza bakınız: 

Cumhurbaşkanlığına azmeden hızlı Abdullah Gül, bir yerden diğerine seyirterek, her gördüğü kapının tokmağını vurarak... benim köktendincilikle bir ilgim yoktur; hem laik hem de Atatürk reformlarının sevdalısıyım diye beyanatlar patlatmıştır. Dolayısıyla geçmişte, ğTürkiyeğde cumhuriyetin sonu geldi, kesinlikle laik sistemi değiştireceğizğ diyen haşa minelhuzur, vallahi, billahi ve tallahi Abdullah Gül değildi. 

Abdullah Gül, cumhurbaşkanı olmaya layık, ehli idrak ve ehliyetli bir vatandaş mıdır, değil midir sorusunu ise soranlar sayılı kalmıştır. Pek çok kimse veya örgüt kalkıp da, şu veya bu nedenlerden ötürü Abdullah Gül cumhurbaşkanı olmamalı, olursa ülkede şu ve bu sebeplerden huzursuzluk artacaktır yolunda bir düşünce tarzı üretmemiştir. 

üankayağyı her ne pahasına olursa olsun ele geçirme hırsına kapılan AKP ve Erdoğan iktidarı, Abdullah Gül o makama yakışır mı, yakışmaz mı... Abdullah Gül cumhurbaşkanı olursa ülkedeki huzursuzluk ve geçimsizlik nasıl etkilenecektir yolunda bir düşünceyle kafa yormamışlardır. 

Aslında Abdullah Gül, başbakan ve dışişleri bakanı olarak başarı kazanamamış, Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin başına türlü gaileler getirmiştir. En önemli marifetleri arasında, Türkiyeğnin dış politikasını berbat etmesi, Türkiyeğnin kuzey İrak politikasını çökertmesi, Türkiye-ABD-İsrail ilişkilerine en ağır darbeleri vurması vardır. AKP iktidarı, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Abdullah Gül ve Bülent Arınç, ülkede ABD ve İsrailğe karşı düşmanca tavırların yaygın hale gelmesinde çok önemli rol oynamışlardır. Ermeni lobisi, bu acemi politikacılara ot yoldurmuştur, ot...  ABDğde her daim Türkiyeğnin savunmasını üstlenen güçlü Musevi lobilerinin bile tavırları, şimdi bu ekabirlerin yüzünden değişmektedir.

Ve bu ekabirler, çok elim, çok vahim yenilgelerine rağmen, dünyayı biz yarattık böbürlenmeleriyle büyüklük taslamaktadırlar. 

Yaptıkları büyüklüğün toplamı, Türkiyeğye vermiş oldukları kahredici zararlardır.

Bendenizi en fazla endişelendiren, bu acemi devlet adamlarının ülkede yarattıkları en önemli sorunlardan bir başkası da şudur: Erdoğanğın AKP iktidarı ve Abdullah Gül, pervasızlık ve kaygısızlık içinde, kendi şeriatçı görüşlerini herkese, gerekirse zorla kabullendirmek amacıyla Laik Cumhuriyetğe karşı korkunç bir saldırıya geçmişlerdir. Gözleri dönmüştür; bu işin sonu nereye varır düşüncesi, onların rahatını bozmamaktadır. 

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve AKP adındaki partisi, ülke çapında pek göze batan uygunsuzluklarla at koştururken, ne muhalefetten, ne yaptığı bir türlü belirgin olmayan basından, ne de ülkesinin geleceğinden endişelenmeleri gereken vatandaşlardan bırakın tepkiyi, ses seda çıkmamaktadır. Bunlar, çok çirkin, çok olumsuz bir uyuşukluk, bir sorumsuzluk, bir vurdumduymazlık içindedirler. Sanki bu ülke onların değildir; sanki bu ülkede onlar bugünlük misafirdirler ve yarın, başka caniplere göç edeceklerdir. 

22 Temmuz 2007 günü ülkede bir seçim yapılmış ve bu seçime göre, AKP oyların yüzde kırk yedisini toplayarak, hayret bu ya, TBMMğne 340 milletvekili sokmasını becermiştir. Haydi diyelim ki, CHP ve MHP dahil, Allahlık muhalefetin elle tutulur gözle görülür önemli bir başarısı yoktur. Yolunu şaşırmış, benliğini yitirmiş olan bu muhalefet, 22 Temmuz seçimlerinde sınıfta çakmıştır. Fakat... 

Seçimden önce AKP destekçisi anketçiler, sihirbaz olduklarından, seçim sonuçlarını seçimden çok önce tıpatıp sonucu andıran bir tahminle, yüzde kırk dört oyla AKPğnin kazanacağını ilan etmişlerdi. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan da müneccimlerin başı gibi seçimin sonucunu bildiğinden, seçimleri nasıl yüzde kaç oranla kazanacağını peşinen bildirmişti. 

Bu işte, ben buradayım diye bağıran müthiş bir bit yeniği, bir sihirbazlık vardır. Ve bu bit yeniği, bu sihirbazlık, bir tesadüf olamaz.

Seçimlerde acep nasıl bir numara çevrilmiştir? 

Bir süredir, Yalçın Bayerğin Hürriyetğteki köşesine, halktan durumu görüp de anlayan bazı vatandaşlar, seçimlerle ilgili sandık yolsuzluklarını bildiriyorlar. Her nasılsa AKP, sandıklarda hak etmediği fazla oyları toplarken, muhalefet partileri de eksik oylarla uyutulmuş, güdükleştirilmiştir. Bu yolsuzluklardan çıkan sorular vardır: 

Seçim sonuçlarına hile karıştırılmış mıdır?

Bu konuda ileri sürülen iddialar yanlış mıdır?

Eğer seçimlere hile karıştırılarak oylar çalınmışsa, Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın yeni hükümeti meşru bir hükümet mi olacaktır? 

TBMM üyeleri meşru yollarla mı seçilmişlerdir?  

Ve Abdullah Gül üankayağda, meşru bir cumhurbaşkanı mı olacaktır? 

Bunlar çok ciddi, araştırmaları gereken çok önemli sorunlardır.

Seçimlerde hile, yanlış sayım, aldatmaca, bilgisayar bilgileriyle oynama hokkabazlıkları olmaz mı? 

Bal gibi olur. 

Nitekim ABDğde, George Walker Bushğun seçildiği 2,000 ve 2,004 başkan seçimlerinde düzensizlik ve uygunsuzluk yapıldığı iddiaları ortaya sürülmüştü. 2,000 yılı seçimlerinden önce, eğer Bush seçimi kazanırsa halimiz haraptır diyen ABD vatandaşları olmuştu. 2,000 yılı seçiminde, Demokrat Partililerin çoğunlukta olduğu bazı Florida bölgelerinde oylar önce elle, sonra elektronik seçim makineleriyle yeniden sayılmış, Bushğun çok az farkla kazandığı anlaşılmıştı. O günlerde Florida eyaletiğnin güçlü valisi George W. Bushğun kardeşi Jeff Bush idi. 

Yine 2,000 yılında ABD Anayasa Mahkemesi, Demokratların Floridağda uygunsuzluk yapıldığına dair olan şikayetlerini reddetmişti.

California Berkeley üniversitesiğnde, 2 Kasım 2004 seçimleriyle ilgili olarak yapılan bir araştırmaya göre, yeni elektronik oy verme makineleri Bushğa hakkı olmayan oy kaydetmişlerdi. Bilhassa tam olarak elektronik makinelere geçen Florida ile hala eski usul kağıt oylama yapılan Ohio eyaletinde seçim yanlışlıkları olduğu, Demokrat Partiğnin adayı John Kerryğnin hakkının yendiği iddia edilmişti. Fakat, Ohioğdaki Federal Yargıç Edmund Sargus, oyların yeniden sayılmasıyla ilgili başvuruları reddetmişti.

Demek ki seçimlerde yanlışlıkla, uygunsuzlukla veya bilgisayar el çabukluğu ile oy yürütme, oyları yönlendirme olanakları zihinleri bulandırmaktadır. 



İşte bu yüzden, 22 Temmuzğda Türkiyeğde görülmemiş bir hızla sonuçları alınan seçimlerin İslami takkesine bir hokkabaz elini sokmuş ve mucize kabilinden oradan bir tavşan çıkarmış mıdır? 

Merak ederim.*

----------


## burhan44

arkadaş öncelikle bozukbir temelin hurda binası cumhuriyetle asimilize ediliyoruz .benim öncelikli hedefim feminizm dir .dahada büyük bir terör şer ve pislik kokan düşünce varmıdır .kötülüklerin anası değilmidir ,ataizm dahil belaların en büyüğü değilmidir. tanımı yapılmayan varlık hakkında kanun yapılabilinirmi? sen önce feminizmin kadın ı aşşağıladığını ayaklar altına alınan analarımızı bacılarımızı kurtarmanın derdine düş. toplumlarda aile enalt katmandır önce aile yapısı tanımını ortaya koymaya tarifini yapmaya hedeflen. sonra sokağa sonrada mahelleye... en sonrada ülkeye

----------


## bozok

İlk ama etkisiz adım  

*Can Ataklı 
[email protected] 
04.09.2007 



Seçim sonuçlarının YSKğya bildirilmesi için kullanılan bilgisayar programının bozularak sonuçların değiştirilmiş olabileceği iddialarına karşı partilerin duyarsızlığı sürüyor.

Ancak buradaki ilk umut verici gelişme CHP Antalya Milletvekili Hüsnü üöllüğnün Başbakan Erdoğanğa verdiği soru önergesiyle yaşandı. üöllü, Erdoğanğdan seçim sonuçlarının karşılaştırmasının yapılıp yapılmadığını soruyor.

Bunun çok etkili bir adım olmadığını düşünüyorum; çünkü bu tür bir soru önergesine verilecek cevap YSKğdan gelecek. O da şu ana kadar yaptığı gibi ğHiçbir sorun yoktur, belki ufak tefek insan hataları olmuşturğ diyecek.

Bu konuda yapılması gereken şudur: Partiler seçim bölgelerinden kendilerinde bulunan sonuç tutanaklarını getirtir. Bunlar bilgisayar kayıtları ile karşılaştırılır. ürneğin getirilen 1000 sandık sonucu da farklı ise o zaman bunu kamuoyuna açıklarlar. Bu kadar basit.

Ancak ne gariptir ki CHP de MHP de bu konuda suskunluklarını sürdürüyor.

Israrla söylemek istediğim nokta şu: Hiçbir şekilde bu seçimde bilgisayar hilesi yapıldığını savunmuyorum. Ancak bu konuda çok sayıda şüphe var. Bu şüpheler giderilmeden bu seçim sonuçları insanların içine sinmeyecektir. Ve belki de yıllar sürecek bu şaibe günün birinde demokrasiye de zarar verecektir. O nedenle mutlaka kesin bir sonuca kavuşturulmalıdır.

Gelelim Hüsnü üöllüğnün soru önergesine. O da aynen şöyle:

22 Temmuz genel seçimlerinin sonuçları ile ilgili olarak çeşitli iddialar kamuoyuna yansımaktadır. Bu kapsamda;

1- Oy sayımı ile ilgili olarak yazılı sandık tutanakları ile bilgisayar çıktılarının bire bir örtüşmediği yolundaki iddialar üzerine bir inceleme yapılmış mıdır? Kaç sandık tutanağı ve bilgisayar çıktısı karşılaştırılmış, sonuç ne olmuştur? Birbiri ile örtüşmeyen sonuçlar tespit edilmiş ise hatalı girişlerin nedenine ilişkin ne tür sonuçlara ulaşılmıştır? Seçim sonuçlarının güvenliği açısından oluşan tereddütlerin giderilmesine yönelik olarak, tüm sandık tutanakları ile bilgisayar çıktılarının incelenmesi ve sonuçlarının kamuoyuna açıklanması sağlanacak mıdır? 

2- Seçmen sayısı ile kullanılan oy ve kullanılmayan oylarla ilgili Türkiye genelini kapsayan bir inceleme yapılmış mıdır? Yapılmış ise sonuçlar bire bir örtüşmekte midir? Sonuçların örtüşmediği bölgeler var mıdır? 

3- Sandık tutanaklarının bilgisayara aktarılması ve verilerin merkeze iletilmesi, merkezdeki veri girişlerinin ve sonuçların değerlendirilmesi aşamalarında kimler görev yapmıştır? Bu işlemlerin tamamı Yüksek Seçim Kurulu (YSK) personeli ya da kamu görevlilerince mi yürütülmüştür? Bu süreçlerde, SEüSİS Projesiğnin donanım ve yazılım işlerini yürüten şirket personeli ya da görevlendirdiği kişiler görev almış mıdır? Almış ise hangi aşamalarda, hangi yetki ile ne tür işlemler yapmışlardır? 

4- Yüksek Seçim Kuruluğnun, SEüSİS Projesiğnin altyapı, donanım ve yazılım ihalelerini hangi firma ya da firmalar hangi bedelle kazanmış, projenin uygulaması için hangi donanım ve işletim sistemi tercih edilmiştir? 

5- SEüSİS projesi kapsamında oluşturulan verilerin güvenliğini sağlayacak önlemler alınmış mıdır? Verilerin güncellenmesi ve depolanması aşamasında kimler görev yapacaktır?

6- Seçim sonuçları ile ilgili olarak ortaya atılan iddiaların yanıtlanması ve kamuoyunda oluşan şüphelerin giderilmesine yönelik olarak, SEüSİS Projesiğnin yürütülmesinde kullanılan donanım ve işletim sisteminin sağlayıcısı şirket ile bir Amerikan finans şirketi arasındaki ilişkiyle; finans şirketinin 22 Temmuz seçimlerine ilişkin Türkiyeğde anket çalıştırması yaptırıp yaptırmadığıyla, sistem sağlayıcısı firmanın daha önce başka ülkelerde bu alanda yaptığı çalışmalarla ilgili bir inceleme yaptıracak mısınız?
*

----------


## bozok

MHP: İZMİR'DE OYLAR YAKILDI

*04/09/2007 
Onur üAKIR/DHA 



MHP İzmir İl Başkanı Müsavat Dervişoğlu, Karşıyaka'da oy pusularının olduğu çuvalların bir şekilde yandığını öne sürdü. Dervişoğlu, ğBu konudan İzmir Valiliğinin, Emniyetinin haberi var. Fakat kimse açıklama yapmıyor. Eğer birileri delilleri karartmak ve belgeleri yok etmek için oy torbalarını kundaklıyor ve yetkililer susuyorsa, vahim bir durumla karşı karşıyayız demektir'' dedi.



Daha önce İzmir'in yedi farklı ilçesinde 49 sandıkta CHP ve MHP'nin oylarının AKP'ye kaydırıldığını  iddia eden MHP İzmir İl Başkanı Müsavat Dervişoğlu, yeni bir iddiayı gündeme getirdi. Karşıyaka seçim kurulunun oy pusulalarının bulunduğu çuvalları koyduğu belediyenin şantiyesinde yangının çıktığını öne süren Dervişoğlu, ğOranının personeli çıkan yangını söndürüyor. Daha sonra emniyet geliyor ve tutanak tutuyor. Oradaki kişilerin ifadesi alıyor'' dedi. Konu ile ilgili hiç bir kurumdan açıklama yapılmamasına tepki gösteren Dervişoğlu, ğOy torbaları bir kazadan ya da kasıttan ötürü yanıyor ama kimse bize bilgi vermiyor. Valiliğe sorduğumzda bilgilerinin olduğunu söylüyor ama açıklama yapmıyor. Emniyet araştırma yapıyor ifadeleri alıyor. Açıklama yapmıyor. Araştırma Türk savcıları nezaretinde gerçekleştiriliyor ama kimseden ses çıkmıyor'' diyerek tepki gösterdi. 


AüIKLAMA İSTİYORUM  

Yetkilileri açıklamaya davet ettiğini söyleyen Başkan Dervişoğlu, ğOylar nerede yanmıştır? Sorumlusu kimdir? Araştırma hangi boyuttadır? Bu bir kaza mıdır yoksa delilleri karartmaya yönelik organize bir durum mudur? Yetkililerin bu suskunluğu devam ederse birileri çıkar, 'bu iktidar sandıktan değil bilgisayardan çıkmış ve kılıf minareye uydurulmuştur' diyerek Türk demokrasisini gölge altında bırakır'' dedi. Dervişoğlu sözlerine şöyle devam etti:  

ğMHP İzmir milletvekili, Grup Başkan Vekili Oktay Vural, İzmir valisi Cahit Kıraç'ı bu konuda bilgi almak için aradı. Vali Bey kendisine böyle bir olayın olduğunu, bir kaç oy torbasının yandığını  söylemiş. Biz bu konuda kamuoyuna bir açıklama yapılmasını istiyoruz. Delil niteliğinde evraklar yanıyorsa bilgilenmek bizim en doğal hakkımız. Böyle bir olay neden kamuoyundan saklanıyor?  İzmirlilerin helal oyları çarptırıldı. Bunun sorumlularının cezalandırılması için elimden geleni yapacağım. Her kelin görünmesi için MHP'nin ortaya çıkması, birilerinin görevini yerine getirmediğinin göstergesidir. Oylar kaza ya da kasıtlı bir şeklide yandı. Eğer birileri delilleri karartmak ve belgeleri yok etmek için oy torbalarını kundaklıyor ve yetkililer susuyorsa, vahim bir durumla karşı karşıyayız demektir.'' YSK'YA TEPKİ İzmir'de 49 sandıkta oyların AKP'ye kaydırıldığı iddiasının delilerini YSK Başkanlığına gönderdiğini ve konu ile ilgili hala bir açıklama yapılmamasına tepki gösteren Dervişoğlu, ğYSK Başkanı haftalardır araştırma yaptıklarını söylüyor. 49 sandığın sonucunu bulamadı mı? Bize gelince 'zamanında itiraz ettin mi?'  deniyor. Uzlaşacaz diye önümüze konacak her yemeği yiyecek değiliz'' diye konuştu. 


MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

CHP Antalya Milletvekili Hüsnü üöllü'nün verdiği önerge ile cevaplanmasını istediği sorular

*30.8.2007


22 Temmuz Genel seçimlerinin sonuclari ile ilgili olarak çeşitli iddialar kamuoyuna yansımaktadır. 

Bu kapsamda; 

1- Oy sayımı ile ilgili olarak yazılı sandık tutanakları ile bilgisayar çıktılarının birebir örtüşmediği yolundaki iddialar üzerine bir inceleme yapılmış mıdır? 

Kaç sandık tutanağı ve bilgisayar çıktısı karşılaştırılmış, sonuç ne olmuştur? 
Birbiri ile örtuüşmeyen sonuçlar tespit edilmiş ise, hatalı girişlerin nedenine ilişkin ne tür sonuçlara ulaşılmıştır? 

Seçim sonuçlarının güvenliği açısından oluşan tereddütlerin giderilmesine yönelik olarak, tüm sandık tutanakları ile bilgisayar çıktılarının incelenmesi ve sonuçlarının kamuoyuna açıklanması sağlanacak mıdır? 

2- Seçmen sayısı ile kullanılan oy ve kullanılmayan oylarla ilgili Türkiye genelini kapsayan bir inceleme yapılmış mıdır? Yapılmış ise sonuçlar bire bir örtüşmekte midir? Sonuçların örtüşmediği bölgeler var mıdır? 

3- Sandık tutanaklarının bilgisayara aktarılması ve verilerin merkeze iletilmesi, merkezdeki veri girişlerinin ve sonuçların değerlendirilmesi aşamalarında kimler görev yapmıştır? Bu işlemlerin tamamı Yüksek Seçim Kurulu (YSK) personelı ya da kamu görevlilerince mi yürütülmüştür? Bu süreçlerde, SECSIS Projesi'nin donanım ve yazılım işlerini yürüten şirket personeli ya da görevlendirdiği kişiler görev almış mıdır? Almış ise hangi aşamalarda, hangi yetki ile ne tür işlemler yapmışlardır? 

4- Yüksek Seçim Kurulu'nun, SECSIS Projesi'nin altyapı, donanım ve yazılım ihalelerini hangi firma ya da firmalar hangi bedelle kazanmış, projenin uygulaması için hangi donanım ve işletim sistemi tercih edilmiştir? 

5- SECSIS projesi kapsamında oluşturulan verilerin güvenliğini sağlayacak önlemler alınmış mıdır? Verilerin güncellenmesi ve depolanması aşamasında kimler görev yapacaktır? 

6- Seçim sonuçları ile ilgili olarak ortaya atılan iddiaların yanıtlanması ve kamuoyunda oluşan şüphelerin giderilmesine yönelik olarak, SECSIS Projesi'nin yürütülmesinde kullanılan donanım ve işletim sisteminin sağlayıcısı şirket ile bir Amerikan finans şirketi arasındaki ilişki, bu finans şirketinin 22 Temmuz seçimlerine ilişkin olarak Türkiye'de anket çalıştırması yaptırıp yaptırmadığı, sistem sağlayıcısı firmanın daha önce başka ülkelerde bu alanda yaptığı çalışmalarla ilgili bir inceleme yaptıracak mısınız?*

----------


## bozok

50 sandıkta da hata varmış, ama AKP'ye yarıyormuş, o halde sessiz kalmak iyidir


*Can Ataklı* 
*[email protected]* 
*10.09.2007* 



*Aklım almıyor. Seçimden 10 gün sonra ortaya atılan "sandık sonuçlarının bilgisayarla YSK'ya aktarılması sırasında korsan bir program tarafından sonuçların değiştirilmiş olabileceği" iddiaları üzerine gitmiştim. ünce pek çok kişi gülmüş ve "yenilen pehlivan güreşe doymaz" demişti.*

*Sonra baktılar ki iş aslında ciddi, birkaç kişi daha üzerinde durdu. Ama partiler buna yeterli destek sağlamayınca iş soğudu.*

*Oysa şimdi öğreniyoruz ki YSK MHP'nin (Genel Merkezin itirazına rağmen) birkaç yürekli üyesinin girişimiyle yaptığı itirazı sonuca bağlamış. Buna göre İzmir'de incelenen 50 sandığın hepsinde de hata var. Seçim bölgesinden yazılan sonuçlarla bilgisayardaki sonuçlar birbirini tutmuyormuş.*

*Ama sıkı durun, bakın ne olmuş; meğer bu sandıklarda AKP eksik yazılmış. CHP'nin ise fazlalığı varmış. MHP'nin de eksik oyu bulunmuş.*

*Bu durum da partileri iyice korkutmuş. Diğerlerine de itiraz etmeleri halinde AKP'nin oyunun daha artacağını düşünmüşler.*

*Böyle bir şeye inanabiliyor musunuz? 50 sandığın 50'si de hatalı. Ama partiler demokrasiye, adalete, seçim sistemine gölge düşürecek bu sonuca sırf "bakarsın bizim oyumuz daha eksik çıkar" korkusuyla dokunmak istemiyor.*

*Oysa konu çok önemli. İster AKP daha fazla oy alacak olsun ister diğerleri. ünemli olan seçim sonuçlarının sağlıklı olup olmamasıdır. Buna göz yummak, hele hele bunu kendi çıkarı için yapmak demokratik ahlaksızlığın en büyük kanıtıdır.*

*50 sandığın 50'sinde de hata varsa, 170 bin sandık için de geçerlidir bu. Sonuç ne olursa olsun YSK'nın da bu hatayı görüp tüm sandıkların sonuçları ile bilgisayardaki karşılıklarını kontrol etmesi gerekir.*

*Sadece muhalefet partilerine değil iktidar partisine de düşen görev budur. Başbakan'ın gerekirse yetkisini kullanarak YSK'yı uyarması ve sonuçların doğru olup olmadığının yeniden incelenmesini istemesi demokrasi ve adalet gereğidir.*

----------


## bozok

MHP, oy sonuçlarının çarpıtıldığı iddiasını AİHM'e taşıyor

*10 Eylül 2007/Haberaktüel



MHP, oy sonuçlarının çarpıtılması iddiası için yasal yollara başvuruyor. 

Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi (MHP) İzmir İl Başkanı Müsavat Dervişoğlu, 22 Temmuz seçiminden sonra ortaya çıkardıkları bazı sandıklarda oyların sonuç tutanaklarının çarpıtılarak yazıldığı iddialarını görüşmek için Yüksek Seçim Kurulu'na (YSK) dilekçeyle başvurup randevu talep etti. 

Partisinin il başkanlığında bununla ilgili açıklama yapan Dervişoğlu, sonuçların tutanaklara yanlış yazılması ve oy pusulalarının yanması iddialarına karşılık YSK'nin kendilerine gerekli açıklamayı yapmadığını gerekçe göstererek görüşme talebinde bulunduklarını söyledi. 

MHP olarak iç hukukun gerektirdiği bütün yolları kullanacaklarının altını çizen Dervişoğlu, herhangi bir sonuç alamadıkları takdirde konuyu Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'ne (AİHM) taşıyacaklarını söyledi. Amaçlarının seçim sonuçlarına gölge düşürmek olmadığını ifade eden Dervişoğlu, İzmir halkının oylarının sonuna kadar takipçisi olacaklarını dile getirdi. İzmir'de 49 sandıkta oy sonuçlarının çarpıtılarak tutanaklara girdiği iddiasını ortaya atan ve ardından oy pusulalarının yandığını söyleyen Müsavat Dervişoğlu, "YSK, bizim bu konuda ortaya çıkardığımız belgelere karşılık tatminkar bir cevap verememiştir."  dedi. Dervişoğlu ayrıca bilgi edinme hakkını kullanmak amacıyla yazdığı dilekçeyi resmi kanallardan YSK'ye gönderdiğini ifade etti.*

----------


## bozok

YSK bilgisayarı üzerindeki program incelendi mi hiç?


*Yalçın BAYER*
*[email protected]* 
*15 Eylül 2007* 


*TELEVİZYONLARDA görüyoruz. İzmi'de 27 yerde sandık oyları yanlış bilgisayara işlenmiş ve nedense hep CHP ve MHP oyları AKP'ye geçmiş. Allah Allah... Hiçbir gaddar "hacker"ımız çıkıp da "Bu alınan software'e ek bir programla alt düzenden yapışmıştır" demiyor!*


*Bir örnek vereyim: Bir sandıkta 100 oyun dağılımı MHP=30 CHP=30 AKP=40 olsun.*


*Ek program devreye girip-AKP<CHP+MHP ise CHP-10 MHP-10 AKP +20 yapsın.*


*Böylece sonuç > AKP 40+20=60, CHP 30-10=20, MHP 30-10=20 olarak değişir.*


*Maliye Bakanımız, nasıl oldu da bütçe bu kadar açık verirken, bu programın parasını hemen ödeyip aldı? Dünyanın her yerinde yeni alınan bir program, eskisi ile bir müddet beraber çalıştırılır; yeni programın sıhhatli olup olmadığını tespit etmek için... Bu niçin yapılmadı? Sadece direkt bilgisayara yüklendi?* 

*HÃ¡lÃ¡, bilgileri bilgisayara verenlerde hata aramayınız. Bilgisayara entegre edilmiş, sonuçları manipüle eden ek programı ortaya çıkarınız.* 

*E.K.*

----------


## bozok

Geçmiş olsun Türkiye!

Ne dediniz, anketler mi?

Geçiniz, böylesine bir manipülasyon gerçekleştirilmişse anketler sadece kamuflaj amacıyla yapılmıştır.

Hatta anketi yapanın aynı zamanda formülü tasarladığını bile düşünebiliriz.
Bu formül mükerrer oyları da, kayıp oyları da, tahmin edilemez sonuçları da açıklıyor.

Sevgili Dostlarım, '' Temmuzda yapılan Genel Secimler hakkında,Ekte ve asagida sunduğum yazıyı kimin hazırladığını bilmiyorum. İlgimi çekti, ciddiye aldım ve baştan sona dikkatle okudum. Hesaplamaları tekrar yaptım ve seçimlerde, elektronik ortamda çalıştırılan hileli bir yönlendirme(manipülasyon) formülünün varlığına kanaat getirdim. Bu nedenle sizlerle paylaşmakta sakınca görmüyorum. Sizler de elinizden geldiğince dağıtırsanız memnun olurum.Saygılarımla.

Tuncay Erciyes

Not: Yazıya, hesaplamaların daha kolay anlaşılabilmesi için, bazı açıklamalar ekledim. Ortaokul Cebir dersi bilgilerini biraz hatırlayan herkes anlayabilir, düşüncesindeyim. Bu nedenle lütfen okumakta tereddüt etmeyiniz. 

22 TEMMUZ SEüİMLERİNDE HİLE

Bugünlerde kafamı hayli meşgul eden bir sual var. 
"Tayyip Erdoğan, seçim sonuçlarının AKP lehine değiştirildiği iddialarını hiçbir surette yanıtlamıyor. Neden?" 
Tanıdığımız başbakan böyle davranmaz.
Mikrofonu eline alır ve o meşhur Kasımpaşalı uslubuyla iddialara bangır bangır cevap verir. 
Mesela, "Beyler, yenilen pehlivan güreşe doymazmış.." ,der; yahut "Milletten, öyle bir şamar yediniz ki; hezeyan içerisindesiniz..." der. 
Ve illa ki, Deniz Baykal'la dalga geçmeden duramaz: 
"Yaşı yetmiş, aklı yitmiş...", türünden birşeyler söyler.
Muhalif köşe yazarlarına, "Ya sev, ya terk et" , 
"Köşende oturmuş, 'son kalede düştü' diyorsun, kimin kalesinden bahsediyorsun.." şeklinde sataşmakta beis görmeyen Tayyip bey, bu 
iddialar karşısında nedense susmayı tercih ediyor. 
Bir ayı aşkın bir süredir, YSK'ya sandık sonuçlarının irdelenmesi için baskı yapılıyor; Tayyip Erdoğan ağzını açıp tek kelime etmiyor. 
Ne "açıklayında görsünler.." diyebiliyor, ne de "yok böyle birşey.." diyebiliyor. 
Bu işte bir gariplik var!
Olacak iş değil!
Tıpkı kabahatli bir çocuğun suskunluğuna benzetiyorum ben bunu. 
Yahut, polisiye filmlerde komiser olay mahallini araştırırken, suçlu susup endişeyle bekler ya, işte öyle birşey. 
Hatta, muhalif köşe yazarlarına mahsus sataştığını düşünüyorum; sanki suni gündem oluşturup, ilgiyi başka yere çekmek istiyor gibi değerlendiriyorum. 
Birşey daha var. Seçimlerden zaferle çıkmış olmasına rağmen, başbakanın suratı asla gülmüyor. Bir tedirginlik var üzerinde.
Bunları biraraya getirince, seçimlere hile karıştığı hususunda şüphelerim katmerleniyor. 

Başlangıçta paranoyak bir zihnin ürünü gibi görünsede, bu şüphelerim sonunda belgelendi. 
Tıklamanız için bağlantısını verdiğim; Tercüman gazetesinde dün çıkan haberini lütfen okuyun. 

MHP, sonunda oy hırsızlığını belgeledi ve savcılığa götürdü. 
Haberi okuduktan sonra, 22 Temmuz seçim sonuçlarının manipülasyona uğradığına dair şüphem kalmadı. 
üünkü, MHP'nin araştırması sizlerle daha önce paylaştığım düşüncelerimi tam manasıyla teyit etti.
Dilerseniz, önce aşağıdaki bağlantıya tıklayarak, bu araştırmanın neticesini okuyun. 


style="COLOR: #3366ff">http://www.tercuman.com.tr/v1/haber....%FD%FE&katid=1 


MHP'nin araştırmasına göre, CHP'nin kalesi İzmir'de, 27 sandıkta vatandaşın üç partiye attığı oy adedi 5717.

Sandık sonuçları irdelendikten sonra gerçek dağılım şöyle: 

CHP 3390 yani %59.29 (İzmir'de CHP'den beklenen bir oran)
AKP 1507 yani %26.35
MHP 820 yani %14.34

Toplam oy: 5717

YSK'nın bilgisayar programının Türkiye'ye ilan ettiği sonuçlarsa, bu 27 sandık için şöyle: 

CHP 2436 yani %42.60 (954 oy eksik, CHP oylarının %28'i kayıp) 
AKP 2433 yani %42.55 (926 adet oy ilave edilmiş, AKP?ye aldığı oylarının %61.44 fazlası eklenmiştir.(Bu %60 fazlalığı unutmayın, yazının devamında tekrar ortaya çıkacak, Tuncay)

MHP 578 yani %10.11 (242 adet oy eksik, 
MHP oylarının %29.5'i kayıp)
Toplam oy: 5447, (yani %4.74, ~%5 kayıp var, TOPLAM OYUN %5?i SAYILMADAN üüPE GİTMİş?? 


üzetle, muhalefet partilerinin 1196 oyu çalınmış gözüküyor, bu adedin 270'i çöpe gitmiş, 926'sı AKP'ye transfer edilmiş. 
üöpe giden oyların toplam oylara oranı 270/5717 = %4.72 (yani ~%5 kayıp burada) 


şimdi bu çöpe giden %5 oyu izah etmemiz lazım.
Eğer AKP oy çaldıysa, neden çaldıklarının bir kısmını çöpe atıyorda, hepsini almıyor? 
Aklıma ilk gelen, bu %5'in UYGULANAN HİLELİ YüNLENDİRME FORMüLüNüN YOL AüTIĞI, BİR SAPMA OLDUĞUDUR. 
Nitekim kimi bölgelerde bunun tersi olmaktadır, yani oylar eksik değil fazla çıkmaktadır (mükerrer oylar).
Bu sene enteresan bir şey daha olmuştur, SEüİME KATILAN VATANDAş YüZDESİ ARTMIş olmasına rağmen, TOPLAM OY ADEDİ AZALMIşTIR. Yani bazı vatandaşlar (OYLAR) KAYIPTIR!! 

Bakın bu kırmızı satırı hiç unutmayın!
üünkü birazdan tüm bu anormallikleri izah edebilen çok enteresan bir HİLELİ YüNLENDİRME FORMüLü BULACAĞIZ. 
YSK bu kırmızı satırı, "ama geçen sene mükerrer oylar vardı", şeklinde saçma sapan bir cümleyle izah etmeye kalkmıştır. 

Konumuza dönelim, bir sapma söz konusu olduğuna göre, ortada bir formül olmalı. 
Yani manipülasyon insan eliyle yapılmamış, bir formüle göre oy oranları çarpıtılmış olmalı.
Aksi takdirde çalınan oy adediyle, transfer edilen oy adedinin aynı olması gerekirdi.
Tıpkı seçimlere katılım yüzdesinin artmasına rağmen, oy adedinde azalma olmaması gerektiği gibi!!! 
Demek ki, sonuçlar insan eliyle değil bir formülle değiştirilmiş.
üyle bir formül ki, AKP'ye göre biçilmiş, özel terzilerin elinde dikilmiş bir giysi gibi.
Bir formül kullanılmasıda gösteriyor ki, SONUüLAR BİLGİSAYAR ORTAMINDA DEĞİşTİRİLMİşTİR. Bize göre AKP?nin oyları %60 artırılmış ve diğer partilerinin tümünün oylarını da %30 düşürülmüştür. 

Bu duruma uygun kaba bir hileli yönlendirme(manipülasyon) formülü olarak;

"AKP*1.6 + 
w:st="on">CHP*0.7 + 
w:st="on">MHP*0.7 = Toplam oy", farzedilmiştir, diyebiliriz. 

Peki, bu formül neye göre icat edilmiş olabilir? 
Hiç şüpheniz olmasın ki BU FORMüL, AKP'NİN ANKET ARAşTIRMALARINA UYGUN(AKP?nin %33 oy alacağı varsayılarak) TASARLANMIşTIR.
Diyelim ki, toplam 100 oyumuz var ve bunu partimizin çıkarına uygun şekilde manipüle edeceğiz. 
şartlarımızı şöyle oluşturabiliriz:
üyle bir formül bulalım ki, anketlerde sağladığımız sonucun altına düşmesin.
Muhalefet partileri güçlendikçe onların gücünü azaltsın ve bize yansıtsın. 
Ama bizim zaten güçlü olduğumuz yerde abartılı sonuçlar çıkarıp bizi ele vermesin. Yani, bir nevi optimizasyon(en uygun şekle sokma) problemi.

ürneğimizde, toplam 100 oy seçime katılacak partiler arasında paylaştırılacak. 
Biz seçim sonuçlarını A partisinin lehine manipüle edeceğimiz bir formül arıyoruz.
Manipülasyondan önce denklemimiz şöyledir: Diğer partiler X oy almışsa, A partisi 100 - X oy alacaktır ve bunların toplamı 100'e eşit olacaktır. 

şimdi MHP'nin araştırmasından elde ettiğimiz manipülasyon formülünü bu denkleme uygulayalım.
Yani diğer partilerinin tümünün oylarınıda %30 düşürelim (0.7*X) ve A partisinin oylarını %60 artıralım(1.6*(100 - X)) 

Bu durumda; A partisinin oyları=1.6*(100 - X) ve diğer partilerinin oyları= 0.7*X olur. 

Eşitlik denklemini kuralım ve AKP dışındaki partilerin %kac oy alması durumunda (X?in değerinin ne olması durumunda)manipülasyon formülümüzün, oy toplamını (%)100, (yani ?mükerrer veya sayılmadan çöpe giden oy var? mazeretine gerek bırakmadan), sapma olmaksızın, sonuç vereceğini hesaplayalım;

1.6*(100 - X) + 0.7*X = 100
1.6*(100 - X) + 0.7*X = 100
160 - 1.6*X + 0.7*X = 100
X = 60/0.9 = 67

Demekki bu manipülasyon formülü A(AKP) partisi %33, diğer partiler %67 oy aldığı zaman dengededir, ve sapma göstermeden(Toplam oy sayısını eksiltip, azaltmadan, tam(%) 100?ü tutturarak) sonuçları manipüle edecektir. 

Formülümüze göre, A partisinin %33, oy aldığında, Formül A partisini kaç oy almış gibi gösterecektir, hesaplayalım;

A partisi =1.6*(100 - X) =1.6*(100 - 67)= 52.8 Diğer partiler=0.7*X=0.7*67=46.9

Bir başka deyişle, seçim sonucunda muhalefet partileri 100 oyun 67'sını aldıkları takdirde, %46.9 başarı sağlayacaklar,
oyların sadece 33 tanesini alan A partisi ise %52.8 ORANINDA BAşARI SAĞLAYACAKTIR. 
Sayıları yuvarlarsak, yani virgülden sonra tekrar eden sayıları, tam sayılara çevirdiğimizde, 

A partisi %53 ve muhalefet %47 başarı sağlamış olacaklar.

FAKAT %33-%67 dengesi bozulursa bu, hileli yönlendirme formülü, OY TOPLAMINI (%)100 OLARAK TUTTURAMAYACAK ve TOPLAM OYLARIN DEĞERLERİNİ SAPTIRMAYA (ARTTIRMAYA VEYA EKSİLTMEYE) BAşLAYACAKTIR.





ürneğin, MUHALEFETİN TOPLAM OYLARININ, %67'NİN üZERİNE üIKMASI DURUMUNDA, muhalefetten üALINAN OY ADEDİYLE, AKP?ye TRANSFER EDİLEN OY ADEDİ ARASINDA FARKLAR OLUşACAK VE BAZI OYLAR üüPE GİDECEKTİR. (şimdi anlaşılıyor, neden seçmen katılım yüzdesi artmasına rağmen seçmen adedi azalıyor) 





TERSİ OLUP, A PARTİSİ GüüLENİR, muhalefet zayıflarsa MüKERRER OYLAR PİYASAYA üIKAR. Yani örneğimizdeki oy adedi 100'den fazla olmaya başlıyor. 

SOMUTLAşTIRALIM: 

CHP'nin kalesi gavur İzmir'de, MHP'nin araştırmasında konu edilen muhalefet oylarının oranı %73.6 yani denge %66'dan muhalefet lehine sapmış ve AKP gavur İzmir'den ancak %26.4 gerçek oy alabilmiş AMA FORMüL DEVREYE GİRDİĞİ İüİN; 

AKP =1.6*(100 - X) = 1.6*26.4 = %42.24 AKP ALMIş gibi GüRüNMüş
Muhalefet =0.7*X =0.7*73.6 = %51.52 Muhalefet ALMIş gibi GüRüNMüş 

VE bu nedenle TOPLAM OY MİKTARI AZALMIşTIR,
TOPLAM =42.24 + 51.52 = 93.76 Ve oyların %6.3 kadarını da sayılmadan çöpe atılmış gibi GüRüNMüşTüR. (yukarıda %5 bulduk, burada biraz farklı %6 çünkü formülü MHP'nin verilerinden yuvarlayarak çıkardık) 

Diyelim AKP'nin güçlü olduğu bir bölgedeyiz, ve AKP burada %42 almış, muhalefet %58'te kalmış, bakalım o vakit formül ne diyor. 

1.6*42 = %67.2
0.7*58 = %40.6 
40.6 + 67.2 = 107.8 HOOP! % 7,8 MüKERRER oy oluştu.

İşte AKP, bu ikincisinin olmasını istemiyor (çünkü foyası meydana çıkabilir) , ama bazen kaza eseri bu da olabiliyor. 
Bunun olmaması için, formülün dengelerini doğru kurmaya çalışıyorlar.
O nedenle haftada bir kez anket yaptırıyorlar. 
üyle görülüyor ki, bu seçimlerde en güçlü oldukları bölgede %33 oy alabileceklerini saptamışlar. 
Formüllerini en güçlü oldukları vakit formülün dengede kalabileceği şekilde tasarlamışlar. (1.6 ve 0.7 sabitleri bu dengeden 
çıkmıştır).
Seçimlerden üç ay önceki anketlerde, Türkiye genelinde %26 oy alabilecekleri görülüyordu. 
En güçlü oldukları bölgelerde %33 oy bekliyorlardı, ve bu beklentilerine göre bir formül tasarladılar.
Son üç ayda yaptıkları mitinglerde oylarını gerçekte %3 artırdılar. 

Türkiye genelinde AKP %29'u tutturdu ve Muhalefet %71 oy aldı.

Bu durumda;

Muhalefet =0.7*X =0.7*71 = %49,7 ALMIş gibi GüRüNDü, (21,3 puan azaltılmış oldu)

AKP =1.6*(100 - X) = 1.6*29 = %46,4 ALMIş gibi GüRüNDü, (17.4 puan arttırılmış oldu) 

bu nedenle TOPLAM OY MİKTARI DA %100 olması gerekirken AZALMIş GüRüNDü,

TOPLAM =%49,7 + %46,4 = 96,1 oyların % 3,9 kadarı da SAYILMADAN üüPE ATILMIş GİBİ GüRüNDü.

üzet olarak; AKP %29 oy aldı fakat %46,4 ALMIş gibi GüRüNDü. Muhalefet %71 oy aldı, formül tarafından oy oranı 21,3 puan azaltıldı, bu oyların, %3,9'ü çöpe gitti, %17.4'ü AKP'ye transfer edildi. Ve Muhalefete kalan oyun bir kısmı da baraja takılıp parlamento dışında kaldı. 

Ne dediniz, anketler mi?
Geçiniz, böylesine bir manipülasyon gerçekleştirilmişse anketler sadece kamuflaj amacıyla yapılmıştır.
Hatta anketi yapanın aynı zamanda formülü tasarladığını bile düşünebiliriz.
Bu formül mükerrer oyları da, kayıp oyları da, tahmin edilemez sonuçları da açıklıyor.

Haydi, geçmiş olsun Türkiye!

----------


## bozok

*Seçimde hile iddialarının dayanakları* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/02/2008* 



Yaptığımız incelemeler sonunda, AKP'nin yüzde 47 oy oranına ulaşmasını, geniş kitlelerin kredi kartı borçları, muhalefet partilerinin iktidar alternatifi olamaması, *"dindar cumhurbaşkanı"* sloganı, bürokratik yapıya zaten tepkili olan kitlelerin 27 Nisan bildirisi ile AKP'ye itilmesi, kömür ve erzak dağıtımı gibi sebeplere bağlamıştık. 

Fakat,* Türkiye nüfusu açıklandıktan sonra anlaşıldı ki tam beş milyon seçmen kayıtlı değil!* Yapılan hesaba göre, bu seçmenler de katılsa AKP'nin oy oranı yüzde 32 olurdu! Herhalde beş milyon seçmenden hiçbirinin AKP'ye oy vermeyeceğini varsayarak bu sonuca ulaşıyorlar. 

* * *

Bu tartışmaların dışında, köşe yazarlarına ısrarla gönderilen bir mektup var. Ciddi bir iddia öne sürülüyor ama kimse iddia düzeyinde de olsa yayınlamıyor. 

*İddia şu:* 

"22 Temmuz seçim sonuçlarını AKP de Erdoğan da beklemiyordu. üünkü bu seçim sonuçlarını değiştirme sahtekarlığı, onlardan habersiz yapıldı. Fakat halk bu seçim sonucuna anketlerle psikolojik olarak hazırlandı.

Türkiye genelinde kayıtlı seçmen sayısının yüzde 25'i kadar oy, seçim bittiği andan itibaren ilk bir saat içinde merkez bilgisayarı üzerinden tamamen AKP'ye aktarıldı. Ve AKP sayıma yüzde 25 oyla başlarken, diğerleri sıfır oyla başladı ve sonraki oylar normal dağılıma bırakıldı.

Bu yüzden *AKP'nin gerçek oyları yüzde 47 değil yüzde 22, yüzde 28 arasındadır*.

Bunun en büyük kanıtı da tüm YSK sonuçlarında hiçbir sandıkta AKP oyunun yüzde 25'in altına düşmemesidir.
Türkiye'nin her sandık bölgesinde dört kişiden en az birinin AKP'ye oy vermesi matematik olarak milyonda bir ihtimaldir. 

*Seçimden emperyalist güçlerin istediği sonuçlar çıktı,* 
*Türkiye'nin verdiği oylar değil !*

* * *

Peki bu yüzde 25'e tekabül eden yaklaşık 7- 8 milyon oy nereden ortaya çıktı? Nüfus kütükleriyle seçmen kütükleri arasındaki 7 milyon farktan mı; yani muhalefet oylarının bir kısmının yok edilmesinden mi? Yoksa diğer partilerin oylarının seçimin ilk bir saatinde sıfırlanıp AKP'ye aktarılması ve diğer partiler yüzde 0 ile başlarken AKP'nin yüzde 25 ile başlamasından mı? 

Her ikisi de mümkün. 

Fakat bir gerçek var ki kesinlikle göz ardı edilemez; seçimin ilerleyen saatlerinde oyları düşen AKP'nin kaybetmesi imkansızdı. üünkü ilk bir saatte yüzde 25'i garanti idi! 

*İşte hile de buradadır!*


* * *


İlk seçim sonuçları gelmeye başladığı saat 17.30 civarında, onbeş yirmi dakikada bir görevli tarafından programa müdahale edildi ve AKP yüzde 25 oyla seçim yarışına başlarken diğerleri de yüzde 0 oyla başladı ve saat 6:00-6:30 arası o ana kadar alınan sonuçların Türkiye'nin yüzde 50'si olduğu ilan edildi. Bu ayarlamadan sonra AKP'nin oyları düşse de seçimi kaybetme ihtimali yoktu. 

Plan AKP'nin en az 367 milletvekili çıkaracak kadar, yani Türkiye'nin en az yüzde 50 oyunu alabilecek şekilde yapıldı. İlerleyen saatlerde yeni bir müdahale yapılamadı ve buyüzden AKP'nin oyları düşmeye; CHP ve MHP'nin oyları yükselmeye başladı. GP ve DP'nin oyları da sıfırdan başladığından oyları yükselse bile artık yüzde 10 barajını aşma şansları yoktu.


* * *


CHP, MHP ve diğer partilerin oyları gerçekte bir buçuk katlarına yakındı. 

Bu konuda tek izlenecek yol; Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin huzurunda tüm imzaları kontrol edilmiş sandık seçmen kağıtlarındaki seçmen sayılarının ve sandık seçim sonuçlarının YSK elektronik kayıtlarıyla tek tek karşılaştırılmasıdır. 

*YSK bunu yapabilir fakat yapmıyor.* 

Endişelendiğimiz nokta yakında birileri bu işin üzerine gidebilir ve gerçek ortaya çıkar diye merkeze getirilen sandık resmi belgelerinin *'elektronik kopyaları var'* mazeretiyle imha yoluna gidilmesidir."

----------


## bozok

*CHP'nin oyları çöplükten çıktı*

*05.09.2008*
*turkiyemtoplulugu.org.tr/forum*
22 Temmuz'da kullanılan oy pusulaları ihbar üzerine çöplükte bulundu.

AKP'nin yüzde 47 oy oranı ile ikinci çıktı. 

Kimliğini gizleyen bir vatandaşın CHP İstanbul İl Başkanı Gürsel Tekin'i aramasıyla ortaya çıkan olayda 3 bine yakın mühürlü oy pusulası bulundu. 

CHP İstanbul Milletvekili ve Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Bihlun Tamaylıgil ve parti yetkilileri, ihbar üzerine Ataşehir Yenisahra'da bulunan Emlak Konut'a ait boş araziye giderek oy pusulalarını tespit ettiler. 



Tamaylıgil burda yaptığı açıklamada bulunan pusuların 22 Temmuz Genel Seçimlerine ait olduğunu vurgulayarak çoğunlukla CHP'ye verilmiş oyların bulunmasının dikkat çekici olduğunu söyledi. 



Söz konusu oy pusularının AKP'nin yüzde 47'lik seçim başarısına gölge düşürdüğünü söyleyen Tamaylıgil "SEKA'da veya Yüksek Seçim Kurulunda bulunması gereken bu pusulalar burada ne arıyor. Bu pusulalar sandıktan mı çalındı. Bizde kendi seçim görevlilerimizin bilgisine başvurarak bu işin takipçisi olacağız" dedi. 

CHP İstanbul il Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Uğur Afacan ise ihbarın kimliğini gizleyen bir vatandaştan geldiğini belirterek şöyle konuştu: 

"Bizi arayan kişi araziye binlerce oy pusulası atıldığını söyledi. Korktuğu için kimliğini gizlemek istedi ve pusulaların büyük kısmını geri dönüşüm çöp kutularına attığını söyledi. Onun söylediği bu araziye geldiğimizde etrafa saçılmış pek çok mühürlü pusula bulduk. Pusulaların hepsi kullanılmış ve çoğunluğu CHP'ye verilmiş oylardan oluşuyor. 



Aralarında bağımsızlara verilmiş oylar da var. Pusulaların üzerinde Kadıköy İlçe Seçim Kurulu 3 nolu sandık mühürü var. Bazı pusular da yakılmaya çalışılmış ve uçları yanık. Bir kısmınında üzerinde toprak var veya büyüyen bitkilerin altında kalmış. Kağıtların yıpranmasına bakılırsa en az 3-4 aydır buradalar. Sonradan da buraya atılmış olabilirler ve arazinin başka yerlerinde de pusulalar çıkabilir" dedi.



Uğur Afacan, İstanbul İl Başkanlığı olarak, çöpten çıkan oy pusulalarının takipçisi olacaklarını da belirtti. Afacan, basına yaptığı açıklamada *"AKP işte böyle yüzde 46 oy alıyor"* ifadesini de kullandı


...

----------

